#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-05
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> pasaba a saludar nomas
<magu42> como andas PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> disfrutanto de mi nuevo dual monitor :P
<PabloRubianes> http://people.ubuntu.com/~pablorubianes-uy/P1010291.JPG
<PabloRubianes> al final probe y anda barbaro...
<PabloRubianes> pero el monitor es malo....
<PabloRubianes> pero mejor que uno solo es
<magu42> lo armaste nomás , exelente!!!
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> temrinal + irc en el viejo
<PabloRubianes> y el resto en el comun
<PabloRubianes> fantastico
<magu42> que escritorio mas geek!  lo unico normal es la foto con la novia  :)
<PabloRubianes> jajjaja
<virusuy_> bien ahi ese pegotin de TKY
<magu42> buenas noches señor virusuy_ 
<virusuy_> magu42: como le va ?
<magu42> bien y ud?
<virusuy_> bien de bien por suerte
<virusuy_> por irme a acostar a mirar tv un ratito antes de dormir
<magu42> alegrome
<virusuy_> :-D
<virusuy_> se juntaron el sabado al final ?
<magu42> si , y nos hiciste falta
<virusuy_> que decidieron?
<magu42> yo , estube conectado acá desde la casa de daniel
<virusuy_> PabloRubianes: yo tengo un MP4 XION como el que tenes en tu escritorio, son horribles
<magu42> decidido y hecho , en buena parte
<virusuy_> magu42: si? que se decidio ?
<magu42> el server está vacio y sin drupal
<magu42> pero vacio maaaal
<magu42> el foro a ubuntu forums
<magu42> la pagina principal , la de launchpad , podés ver lo que a quedado hasta el momento
<magu42> detalles tecnicos te los dá pablo  :-)
<richardo> are you there?
<magu42> richardo⟿ este canal es en castellano
<richardo> english?
<magu42> #ubuntu
<richardo> i am looking for vps running in urugay. might you know of any providers?
<richardo> i am looking for vps running ubuntu in urugay. might you know of any providers?
<magu42> virusuy_  PabloRubianes para uds
<virusuy_> richardo: hi, http://netuy.net/
<virusuy_> i'm not sure but they have some VPS located here in Uruguay
<virusuy_> i think so
<richardo> standby...
<richardo> thank you :))
<virusuy_> cortita y al pie, eh?
<virusuy_> tomate un mate richardito veni
<magu42> jaja  sep
<virusuy_> bueh gente, estoy en kde otra vez
<virusuy_> me pudrieron gnome y unity
<magu42> virusuy_⟿ bajate la ultima  branch   64
<virusuy_> no se por cuanto
<magu42> openbox
<virusuy_> ah
<PabloRubianes> perdon volvi
<magu42> todavia le falta al sitio , pero pablo tiene la lista de tareas que hicimos despues de hablarlo casi 5 hs
<PabloRubianes> virusuy_, ese mp3 no anda...
<magu42> casi 5 hs solo para decidir que hacer , estuvo salado
<virusuy_> el mio tampoco anda, es una chota
<virusuy_> cuando pueda comprare un ipod
<PabloRubianes> noooo
<PabloRubianes> comprate cualquier cosa menos nada apple
<virusuy_> por ?
<virusuy_> ya tuve uno y volaba
<PabloRubianes> lo bueno magu42 es que hicimos volar todo....
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<magu42> sep  jeje
<magu42> virusuy_⟿ el otro dia hablando de como proteger el server dijiste VPS  puede ser?  o entendi cualquiera?
<magu42> CVS*
<virusuy_> magu42: ehh, osea vps es un servidor virtual
<virusuy_> CVS es un manejador de versionado
<virusuy_> ni una cosa , ni la otra
<magu42> por eso, no me acuerdo
<virusuy_> jajaj
<magu42> que era?
<virusuy_> no se, capaz te confundiste
<magu42> todo es de tres letras
<magu42> jaja
<PabloRubianes> jaja con razon no entendia nada
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<magu42> creo que entendi cualquier cosa  
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy_> jajaja si
<virusuy_> me parece que lo mejor para protegernos
<virusuy_> es
<magu42> no llegamos a esa etapa , pero contamos contigo no?
<virusuy_> si claro
<virusuy_> no pregunten eso
<virusuy_> esta por descontado
<magu42> eso!!!!!!
<virusuy_> :-)
<PabloRubianes> magu42, te bajaste los cambios de hoy?
<virusuy_> Felicitaciones PabloRubianes
<magu42> si , 
<PabloRubianes> quedo mejor y tengo unas cosas mas para sacar
<virusuy_> menos mal que ganaron hoy
<PabloRubianes> virusuy_, por?
<magu42> creo que es de futbol
<virusuy_> ese 5 a 0 los asusto 
<magu42> jaja
<PabloRubianes> virusuy_, si fui al estadio... ya tenia las bolas en la garganta
<virusuy_> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> me queme mal los brazos aparte
<virusuy_> pah, sos un blandito
<PabloRubianes> pera ta si no sufris en este pais no es lo mismo
<virusuy_> :-P
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ pregunta del millon , cuando va a estar el sitio  UP  ?
<magu42> ya me lo preguntaron 
<magu42> aprox
<PabloRubianes> dejame calcular
<magu42> jejeje
<virusuy_> capaz PabloRubianes, dejar un sitio estatico con la info necesaria y listo
<virusuy_> despues ir rellenando
<PabloRubianes> virusuy_, vamos a tener un cms hecho por nosotros
<virusuy_> uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<PabloRubianes> no sabes lo que fue ayer
<virusuy_> cms hecho por nosotros?
<virusuy_> definime eso por el amor de mark
<magu42> 11 hs de nerdismo al palo
<EduardoR> hola
 * magu42 fumaba en el balcon
<EduardoR> volvi
<virusuy_> no sabia que fumabas magu42
<magu42> lamentablemente virusuy_ 
<virusuy_> mira vos
<EduardoR> soy el culpable del cms casero, je
<virusuy_> lo que se entera uno
<PabloRubianes> magu42, la respuesta 
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ +1
<PabloRubianes> como diria mi amigo yoda
<PabloRubianes> "Difícil de ver el futuro es"
<magu42> jajajaja
<virusuy_> mira
<virusuy_> pido la palabra
 * PabloRubianes busco en wikiquotes
<PabloRubianes> :P
<virusuy_> un cms casero = hackeo en 2 meses
<EduardoR> ants de los CMS se usaba el php asi como venia, que hay de raro
<PabloRubianes> virusuy_, un csm casero una semana o 2
<PabloRubianes> pero vamos a salir sin cms
<virusuy_> PabloRubianes: si
<EduardoR> y lo de cms le queda grande
<PabloRubianes> magu42, en esta semana salimos
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ lujo
<PabloRubianes> tengo que terminar el form de mails que lo estoy haciendo ahora
<virusuy_> obviamente que se acata lo que la mayoria decide, pero yo opino que no hay que reinventar la rueda
<magu42> virusuy_⟿ proponga ,  acá no hay nada dicho
<virusuy_> magu42: CMS, el que quieran, pero no inventen otra vez la rueda
<virusuy_> es esfuerzo innecesario
<EduardoR> la cosa es simple, titulo, imagen, texto largo, en un tabla ordenada por fecha, que tiene de loco
<EduardoR> virusuy_ se cargan campos de una tabla, que rueda, son 5 líneas de php
<virusuy_> EduardoR: ya paso 1 vez
<virusuy_> era eso mas o menos lo que teniamos en el portal
<virusuy_> si paso 1 vez, va a volver a pasar, pero con un CMS es menos probable que pase
<EduardoR> no se necesita instalar 10mb de programa para lo que hace 5 lineas
<magu42> yo sabia virusuy_ que tenias que haber estado , por irc es un egg ésto
<EduardoR> en 5000 archivos de php si que hay cosas que puedan fallar
<virusuy_> EduardoR: no es la cantidad de lineas, eso no jdode, jode la segurida
<EduardoR> entonces el php es para los que desarrollan CMS, el resto de los mortales que lo usen en su localhost?
<virusuy_> no
<EduardoR> para ejemplos didácticos?
<virusuy_> no
<EduardoR> tonces?
<virusuy_> me parece que 
<virusuy_> si ya paso 1 vez
<virusuy_> ya le erramos en eso
<virusuy_> o 
<virusuy_> usamos un cms establecido
<EduardoR> a que te referís?
<virusuy_> o empezamos a desarrollar bien
<virusuy_> :-)
<EduardoR> voto por empezar a desarrollar bien
<virusuy_> sin escupir codigo a diestra y siniestra
<EduardoR> 5 lineas, te las vuelco aquí?
<virusuy_> para?
<EduardoR> claro que esta no es la parte que podría ser insegura
<EduardoR> es el nucleo
<EduardoR> 	$file = fopen("novedades.csv","r") or exit("Unable to open news database!");
<EduardoR> 	while(! feof($file)) {
<EduardoR> 		$arrayNov=fgetcsv($file,0,";");
<EduardoR> 		if ($arrayNov[N_DATE]<>"") { // evita que un renglon vacío genere un elemento de slide
<EduardoR> 			echo '<li>'. PHP_EOL;
<EduardoR> 			echo ' <a href="' . $arrayNov[N_LINK] . '">'. PHP_EOL;
<EduardoR> 			echo ' <img src="slide/img/' . $arrayNov[N_IMG] . '" width="450">'. PHP_EOL;
<EduardoR> 			echo ' <p class="flex-caption">' . $arrayNov[N_TITULO] . '</p></a>'. PHP_EOL;
<EduardoR> 			echo '</li>'. PHP_EOL;
<EduardoR> 		}
<EduardoR> 	}
<PabloRubianes> virusuy_, tenes razon y no....
<PabloRubianes> me explico
<PabloRubianes> un cms seria mejor 
<EduardoR> ahora falta la parte jodida, que es el editor, pero no va a ser peor que la que está haciendo PAblo para mandar mails
<PabloRubianes> pero tiene mucho mas cosas de las que necesitamos
<virusuy_> si, en eso estoy deacuerdo
<PabloRubianes> pero si hacemos algo de cero tiene que tener estadares de calidad y buen gusto
<EduardoR> lo que necesitamoc, como cualquier proyecto de codigo abierto, es que mas de 2 personas miren el codigo del otro
<PabloRubianes> estandares de calidad == bueno y seguro
<virusuy_> EduardoR: +1
<EduardoR> cuantos miraron el fuente que subí a launchpad del shipit?
<PabloRubianes> yo
<EduardoR> empezamos por el argelino?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, te sincronizaste con el launchpad?
<PabloRubianes> para los cambio que hagas?
<EduardoR> que le viste: que se podía hacer SQL inj a un CSV?
<PabloRubianes> yo lo que le vi que era mejor usar una base de datos
<EduardoR> no quiero saber lo que podría pasar si hago eso, sorry no confio en esa cosa
<PabloRubianes> yo estoy casi seguro que no entraron por el sitio sino por el cpanel
<EduardoR> si vas a leer una sola tabla, y y siempre del primer al ultimo registro, no necesitás un DBMS
<EduardoR> te llegó lo que te envié?
<PabloRubianes> mail?
<PabloRubianes> o que?
<EduardoR> mail
<PabloRubianes> cual
<EduardoR> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-website
<EduardoR> Branched 64 revision(s). 
<EduardoR> arranque desde este
<PabloRubianes> mandaste algo?
<EduardoR> hiciste otro?
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> ese es el que made hoy
<EduardoR> no comitié nada
<PabloRubianes> con mensaje 
<EduardoR> sip
<PabloRubianes> juntada en la casa de daniel
<PabloRubianes> o algo asi
<EduardoR> a ese le puse las 5 lineas
<PabloRubianes> al index?
<EduardoR> y lo colgué aqui para probar http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal2/
<EduardoR> si
<EduardoR> son el loop y arriba 5 de definiciones
<PabloRubianes> te falto sacar el <h> nuestra comunidad
<EduardoR> PM! otra vez el Thunderbird me dejo el mail en bandeja de salida
<EduardoR> no lo envió
<EduardoR> recién procesé la bandeja de salida, qu echistoso!
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, commitiate eso....
<PabloRubianes> no lo mandes por mail
<EduardoR> solo comenté el iframe
<PabloRubianes> donde se vio algo asi!!!! 
 * PabloRubianes corre!
<EduardoR> 2 metiendo mano al mismo fuente
<EduardoR> ok alla vamos
<PabloRubianes> si si si
<PabloRubianes> commit y pusj
<PabloRubianes> push
<EduardoR> primer duda:
<EduardoR> el novedades.csv lo subo, es un ejemplo
<EduardoR> pero requerido
<EduardoR> pero no sigue criterios de "un fuente"
<EduardoR> es la "base de datos"
<PabloRubianes> si subilo
<EduardoR> borraría datos si la comiteo, si o no?
<EduardoR> add
<PabloRubianes> add
<PabloRubianes> se sabe que eso es de prueba
<PabloRubianes> la idea es que te lo bajes y ande
<PabloRubianes> despues el deploy es otra cosa
<EduardoR>  bzr add novedades.csv
<EduardoR> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/var/www/bzr2/novedades.csv/".
<EduardoR> WTF?
<EduardoR> ok, ya
<EduardoR> falto cd
<PabloRubianes> usa bazaar admin
<EduardoR> eso me anda menos
<EduardoR> voy bien
<EduardoR> add slide/img/11.jpg
<EduardoR> adding slide/img/11.jpg
<PabloRubianes> vamo!!
<EduardoR> bzr commit -m "Agregado de slider desde CSV" 
<EduardoR> Committing to: /var/www/bzr2/ubuntu-uy-website/                                                              
<EduardoR> modified index.php
<EduardoR> added novedades.csv
<EduardoR> modified slide/flexslider.css
<EduardoR> added slide/img/11.jpg                                                                                       
<EduardoR> Committed revision 65.
<EduardoR> bzr push lp:ubuntu-uy-website
<EduardoR> Pushed up to revision 65.                          
<EduardoR> eso es todo, amigos!
 * PabloRubianes hace pull
<EduardoR> no era push?
<PabloRubianes> pull para traer
<PabloRubianes> push para mandar
<PabloRubianes> toy en tramite por el foro
<EduardoR> esto es peor que Norton ghost que le errabas a la interpretacion y formateabas tu disco duro con datos aleatorios en lugar de respaldarlo, jaja
<EduardoR> yo estoy mandando
<EduardoR> hice push
<EduardoR> que demonios, de diferencia hay?
<EduardoR> traer o mandar?
<EduardoR> quien realiza la acción?
<PabloRubianes> yo ya me traje
<EduardoR> esto es cualquiera o soy tarado
<PabloRubianes> hiciste bien lo que hiciste
<EduardoR> entonces era push!
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> vos push yo pull para traerme lo que vos pusheaste
<EduardoR> lo tenia apuntado y lo sigo como receta de cocina!
<PabloRubianes> ya tengo los nombres de los 3 admins de ubuntuforums
<EduardoR> k
<EduardoR> ok
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana los contacto ahora no tan online
<EduardoR> habías hecho algo luego del ultimo commit?
<PabloRubianes> si pero sobre el archivo contacto que no es parte de la branch todavia
<EduardoR> recordá que comenté el iframe, nada mas
<PabloRubianes> asi que no pasa nada
<PabloRubianes> hay que borrarlo
<EduardoR> perfecto, asi puede ser
<PabloRubianes> cuando suba todo lo subo
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> ese tambien tiene riesgos
<PabloRubianes> digo lo borro
<EduardoR> el shipit. lo que tenia era el riesgo que lo llenaran de basura
<PabloRubianes> si pero eso siempre esta
<EduardoR> al de contacto hay que ponerle recaptcha
<PabloRubianes> por mas seguridad que tengas si pones un form
<PabloRubianes> pera que lo haga andar asi y le pongo eso al final
<EduardoR> siempre hacemos lo mismo. dejamos la seguridad par ael final, 
<EduardoR> y entre medio , zaz
<EduardoR> el shipit , nadie le agregó sanitizado de nada
<EduardoR> habia que hacerlo
<EduardoR> pero esto asi con launchpad es así, la responsabilidad es de todos
<PabloRubianes> al final significa despues que ande pero antes de mandartelo
<PabloRubianes> no despues que este en el sitio
<EduardoR> yo creo en el "codigo abierto", pero tenemos que mirarnos los fuentes uno al otro para evitar meter la pata
<EduardoR> aqui falta uno que haga de "Quality Manger"
<EduardoR> otro criticón que le guste revisar lo de otro
<PabloRubianes> no se si soportariamos a otro como vos
<EduardoR> da paso, Chat, no debería esar en las bombitas como las fe FAcebook, Twitter y esa
<PabloRubianes> jajajajajjajaa
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> pero es necesario
<EduardoR> yo me quedaría mas tranquilo
<EduardoR> si el "otro" no es argelino ;)
<EduardoR> otra cosa
<EduardoR> el "branch" está lleno de la basura de esas carpeta que ni sabemos si tienen algo Auth admin, etc
<PabloRubianes> no se te borraron?
<EduardoR> son 10 carpetas
<PabloRubianes> yo las di de baja
<PabloRubianes> examples tambien
<EduardoR> no vino
<EduardoR> tengo 10 carpetatas
<PabloRubianes> si 
<EduardoR> SQL?
<PabloRubianes> tengo que ver que son para borrarlas
<magu42> nas noches  
<PabloRubianes> si tambien me las tomo
<EduardoR> Doc?
<PabloRubianes> tengo que dormir
<PabloRubianes> la seguimos ma;ana
<EduardoR> si, es tarde :)
<PabloRubianes> hasta luego
<EduardoR> bytes
<Ignacio> Hola
<Ignacio> Alguien sabe algo de ubuntu 12.04
<dylan66> si que aun no ha salido
<Ignacio> dylan66:  Gracias, No era eso lo que queria saber. Queria saber Si ya tienen algun nombre o algo
<dylan66> si ya tiene nombre
<Ignacio> dylan66: Me pasas alguna web o algo
<dylan66> si en planeta ubuntu esta
<dylan66> ya te paso
<Ignacio> dylan66: OK!
<dylan66> http://ubunlog.com/ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-alpha-1-disponible/
<Ignacio> dylan66:  Gracias
<Ignacio> Wow! Que Chido va a estar ese 12.04 aunque el 11.10 no me gusta mucho :S
<dylan66> que parte no te gusta?
<Ignacio> La parte de la barra al costado
<Ignacio> Y los juegos ya pierden gracia debido a que no se ven en pantalla completa total
<dylan66> la intesfaz de unity
<Ignacio> Eso ;)
<dylan66> eso de la pantalla completa se debe de poder
<Ignacio> dylan66:  Eh intentado
<Ignacio> en ubuntu 10.04 y 10.10  se veia bello
<dylan66> no juego ni uso ubuntu pero me parece algo sencillo
<Ignacio> dylan66: En mi opinion ubuntu.. :(
<dylan66> el 11.10 tiene la opcion de entrar en otro escritorio que se semeja al de gnome 2
<Ignacio> dylan66:  No, Tiene ubuntu 2d y ubuntu
<Ignacio> No tiene ese
<Ignacio> el 11.04
<Ignacio> esta
<dylan66> en lightdm hay que elegir la opcion ubuntu clasico
<dylan66> cual tienes tu la 11.04 o la 11.10?
<dylan66> esta es otra opcion https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/6/applications-menu/
<dylan66> pero debes de cambiar unity po gnome shell
<dylan66> en la 11.10 el cambio no crea problemas
<Ignacio> 11.10
<virusuy> 'nas y casi lluviosas noches
<ratman> nas
<virusuy> como va ratman
<ratman> ahi llevandolo 
<ratman> y alli 
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-06
<virusuy> por pedir comida
<ratman> :)
<ratman> yo hoy a piza
<ratman> cunmple de mi viejo 
<ratman> le regale un masajeador 
<ratman> esos asientos
<ratman> que dan masaje 
<ratman> pero del barato claro 
<ratman> http://www.carlosgutierrez.com.uy/show.asp?Ref=1&articulo=4725
<ratman> ese el carlso te salva
<Eventurismo-8> buenas nochessss
<ratman> nas
<iznogud> guenasssss
<ratman> nas
<Eventurismo-8> buenassss.... 
<EduardoR> hola
<danielmato> nas noches
<EduardoR> hola, danielmato, la i de identica parece informacion
<EduardoR> quizás robar un logo mas parecido al original
<danielmato> eran cosas que podian ocurrir
<EduardoR> :)
<danielmato> estoy armando un juego nuevo de logos, un poquito más trabajados
<EduardoR> que te parecio de hacer página de descargas?
<danielmato> de todos modos por un par de dias pueden andar...
<danielmato> me parece bien tener pagina de descargas
<EduardoR> si, claro, sin estress
<danielmato> of corse
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal2/
<danielmato> EduardoR, esto es para cassinelli: http://www.atareao.es/ubuntu/software-para-tu-ubuntu/el-menu-clasico-de-gnome-en-ubuntu-oneiric-ocelot/
<EduardoR> no se si es muy distinto al del mail
<EduardoR> Te cuento que Pinguy está muy bien
<danielmato> pinguy?
<danielmato> esta quedando espectacular el sitio
<EduardoR> vistes el rss?
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal2/rss.php
<iznogud> che al final seguimos usando el osting de siem,pre?
<EduardoR> mejor verlo desde firefox
<danielmato> no lo veolo
<danielmato> voy
<danielmato> genial
<EduardoR> iznogud, si, pero sacamos el drupal 
<EduardoR> era necesario
<danielmato> sip
<iznogud> si no nos servia ESTA BIIEN
<danielmato> perdon, vieron que estamos escalando como locos en distrowatch?
<iznogud> YO NUNCA ESTUVE A FAVOR O EN CONTRA DE NING PROGRAMA
<iznogud> LO QUE QUERIA QUE SIGUIERA SIENDO DE FACIL ACCESO
<danielmato> si ven de cuarto ya estamos subiendo, vamos segundos y subiendo maaaaallll
<iznogud> perdon las mayusculas
<danielmato> no se disculpe don izno
<EduardoR> iznogud, todo bien :)
<EduardoR> cuantas horas estuvimos el sabado?
<iznogud> impecable 
<iznogud> tudo bom
<EduardoR> vamos a tener un sitio hecho por mas de uno, eso es asombroso!
<iznogud> el sabado estuvimos bastante
<danielmato> desde las 15 hasta la 1 am EduardoR 
<iznogud> posiblemente sea mejor y empezar desde  cero o casi
<EduardoR> 10 horas
<iznogud> eso nos sirve para dejar el sitio mas a nuestro gusto
<EduardoR> con razón estaba frito :)))
<danielmato> yo todavia estoy cansado...
<EduardoR> danielmato, el menu clasico es el mismo de natty. ya se conocía
<iznogud> te mande un mail hoy daniel y me lo reboto 
<iznogud> era la dir de ubuntu
<EduardoR> pero lo que falta es lista de ventanas o tareas
<EduardoR> pero ya lo tengo tambien
<iznogud> sera por los cambios que no se enviaqba?
<danielmato> que raro iznogud, ya lo reviso
<EduardoR> a que dirección?
<danielmato> esta andando sin dramas iznogud
<EduardoR> el dominio está en GoogleApss
<EduardoR> Apps :)
<iznogud> se losmando de nuevo no es nada urgente cuando lo vean se dan cuenta
<danielmato> estoy logueado ahora
<danielmato> no tengo ningun drama...
<EduardoR> tengo casi 600MB de basura cósmica de los respaldos del sitio
<danielmato> no se que habra sido, capaz alguna caida de google
<EduardoR> en ella hay fotos de eventos pasados, fondos de pantalla y miles de fotos de los avatar de los usuarios
<EduardoR> todo repetido como 4 veces
<danielmato> snif, se me pianta un lagrimon EduardoR 
<EduardoR> cada vez que querían hacer algo arriesgado, hacían un gran zip
<EduardoR> renombraban y extraian
<EduardoR> y así quedaban replicas del mismo sitio y sus pruebas
<EduardoR> el site estaba lo menos 4 veces
<EduardoR> el servidor lleno, pero de basura
<EduardoR> un dia hacenos una reunion para organizar las fotos 
<danielmato> eso pasa cuando hay demasiados administradores...
<EduardoR> si, es casi inevitable
<EduardoR> hay que asumir un grado de compromiso a lo largo del tiempo que a veces es duro de lograr
<iznogud> pero ninguno adminiistraba
<iznogud> je
<EduardoR> jaja, no ultimamente
<iznogud> yo si me dan una tarea la cumplo pero me definnen lo que tenga que hacer
<EduardoR> esa es una, organizar esas fotos
<EduardoR> organizarlas por evento
<danielmato> marchaste iznogud... ya te toco laburar
<iznogud> no hay problema 
<danielmato> yo sigo con los loguitos...
<iznogud> me dicen como lo hago y estoy en eso
<EduardoR> son 300 y pico de fotos, una pasada
<EduardoR> y el 90% para tirar
<iznogud> yo casi siempre lo que hacia era entrar en cpanel y ver las graficas de asistencia y de donde procedian las visitas etc. etc
<EduardoR> guarangadas a patadas
<iznogud> seguro hay que limpiar lo que no sirve afyera
<iznogud> afuera
<iznogud> a mi siempre se me complicaba para subir fotos 
<iznogud> era mi karma no se
<iznogud> je
<EduardoR> es que quedan todas en el mismo lugar
<iznogud> les mande el mail ahora
<iznogud> daniel era una boludez mia al enviar
<iznogud> de eduardo no se que paso que me dio error
<EduardoR> El pibe de picandocodigo, sacó el 3er puesto en DesarrollandoAmerica
<danielmato> reviso
<iznogud> pero sin comentarios por favor es privado
<danielmato> ok
<iznogud> che yo ando en varias cosas si me precisan para algo 
<iznogud> me avisan por mail
<iznogud> porque a veces estoy conectado pero es la maquina sola yo ando por ahi
<danielmato> dale
<iznogud> cual es el tema de los loguitos daniel?
<ratman> nas
<EduardoR> hola ratman
<iznogud> ratman usa un robot que esta mamao?
<ratman> :)
<EduardoR> al final, fuiste a DAL?
<ratman> jajaja
<ratman> nop 
<iznogud> eso sale cuando alguien entra
<iznogud> ahhh
<iznogud> ahora saliste 
<iznogud> estas en descanso
<iznogud> y no salis casi nunca valor
<danielmato> iznogud, es lo de los logos sociales, el de identi.ca quedo mal, parece de informacion...
<EduardoR> la i sola se identifica con informacion
<iznogud> te preguntaba porque ni  idea tenia
<bjifas> EduardoR: estuvo bueno dal
<bjifas> :)
<EduardoR> hola bjifas
<EduardoR> al final, me boicotearon mis amigoas, no se puede creer
<EduardoR> me hicieron una reunion el mismo día y no pude ir
<ratman> iznogud, 
<ratman> nop no sale cuando entra alguien 
<ratman> lo escribo yo 
<ratman> pero como nadie sigue 
<ratman> queda ahi jejeje
<EduardoR> bjifas, los resultados nacionales donde están?
<danielmato> listo, ya lo termine... y ahora?
<EduardoR> el oguito?
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> ahora si es de identi.ca
<EduardoR> podes mandarlo por el chat?
<danielmato> mandolo
<EduardoR> a veces funciona
<danielmato> ahi te lo mande
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<PabloRubianes> como andan?
<danielmato> buenas
<danielmato> aca tratando de pasar el loguito de identi.ca nuevo
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<danielmato> EduardoR, recibiste?
<PabloRubianes> yo me dormi
<PabloRubianes> recien me levanto
<PabloRubianes> llegue y me acoste un rato y me fui de largo
<EduardoR> como 1K de 2K
<PabloRubianes> :S
<danielmato> que suerte que tenes, yo estoy desde las 7 en pie...
<EduardoR> yo quisiera morir 15min :S
<danielmato> es un poco lento esto... o me parece a mi
<danielmato> va por mail
<EduardoR> si, esto es una porqueria
<EduardoR> jajaja
<bjifas> EduardoR: la verdad ni idea, pero se iban a publicar, va estaban publicos pero no se las URL :(
<bjifas> si me entero aviso
<EduardoR> que te pareció de hacer un # para irc y otro @ para lista de mails
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, otro canal para que?
<EduardoR> bjifas, gracias
<EduardoR> no, otros 2 logos
<danielmato> listo, enviado
<EduardoR> asi quedan 6 pelotitas y no 4
<EduardoR> con 6 es mejor hacer una fila
<danielmato> arranco a hacer, no hay drama
<EduardoR> y quizás una 7a con el RSS
<EduardoR> era te la compliqué
<EduardoR> esa*
<danielmato> que lleva el rss?
<danielmato> las onditas?
<EduardoR> si
<EduardoR> 3 
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> arrancandonga
<EduardoR> :)
<PabloRubianes> no entiendo nada
<PabloRubianes> puede ser la dormidera
<PabloRubianes> perdon!
<EduardoR> PAblo, que te parece una fila de pelotitas
<danielmato> explicale EduardoR 
<EduardoR> sin titulo
<PabloRubianes> entendi
<EduardoR> perdon, sin el "Redes Sociales"
<PabloRubianes> en vez de los iconos de las versiones
<PabloRubianes> solo pelotas
<EduardoR> pero con sus textos
<EduardoR> no, por las facebook, identica, twitter, 
<EduardoR> casi cono aquellas de antes
<EduardoR> pero hechas por nosotros
<PabloRubianes> ahhh
<PabloRubianes> bien, si alguien las hace todo bien
<PabloRubianes> ya vengo
<EduardoR> de lo del rss me vino una duda
<EduardoR> para cuando venga
<EduardoR> pensaba hacer un blog.php que listara cada item del RSS, de forma de Blog
<danielmato> el del rss no esta nada facil...
<EduardoR> y hacer un item.php?i=identificador
<EduardoR> hay SVG por todos lados, buscalos con google
<danielmato> copiar no vale
<EduardoR> http://www.clker.com/cliparts/0/5/a/e/12576752211189733180Minduka_RSS_icon_3.svg
<EduardoR> arreglarlo a nuestro estilo con inkscape
<EduardoR> y esta es la f correcta http://www.clker.com/cliparts/w/v/o/N/P/s/facebook.svg
<EduardoR> http://www.clker.com/cliparts/7/0/D/b/l/l/twitter-icon-green.svg
<danielmato> van logos, todos
<EduardoR> :)
<EduardoR> no me llegan :(
<danielmato> te mande lo que faltaba
<danielmato> estaba rebelde guey el gmail
<danielmato> estan todos con el mismo estilo, si preferis o prefieren que sean más fieles a los logos originales, me lleva una ratito, pero no hay drama, de todos modos se pueden ir subiendo estos para que se vea la composición
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> divinos!
<danielmato> gracias
<EduardoR> el de mail, no se confundira como contacto?
<EduardoR> mail vs mailing
<EduardoR> muy loco inventar un logo para mailing
<EduardoR> un @ con onditas
<EduardoR> es muy loco?
<danielmato> plop...
 * danielmato se fue corriendo desnudo y gritando bajo la lluvia, cosas incongruentes
<PabloRubianes> no pongan maling...
<PabloRubianes> mailing no es lista de mail
<EduardoR> hecho
<PabloRubianes> mailing es un mail que te mandan una vez por mes como newsletter
<Marinna> hola
<EduardoR> hola Marinna
<danielmato> saludos Marinna 
 * danielmato volvio para saludar, y se fue nuevamente a correr bajo la lluvia...
<Marinna> EduardoR, danielmato 
<Marinna> donde estan las fotos del evento de maldonado? (estan un algun sitio en la pág, de Ubuntu-Uruguay)
<iznogud> mailing es la revistita de tienda inglesa valor
<Marinna> hola iznogud 
<danielmato> ja ja
<iznogud> hola Marinna
<danielmato> yo tengo las que saque yo Marinna 
<iznogud> yo  no saque ni me sacaron jejeje
<danielmato> te tengo en fotos iznogud 
<danielmato> je je
<danielmato> yo soy el unico que no salio en las charlas... je je
<iznogud> nooo borralas (shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhsshhhhhhhhhhsh
<EduardoR> del evento de maldonado en las fotos de danielmato en facebook
<iznogud> creo haberte visto daniel si
<Marinna> (no tengo facebook)
<EduardoR> son visibles sin usuario
<danielmato> igual las podes ver
<EduardoR> te paso el link
<iznogud> me fijo en algun  oscuro lugar de la web te vi en posicion de profe
<EduardoR> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.179790502105533.46809.100002237529959&type=1
<danielmato> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.179790502105533.46809.100002237529959&type=3
<EduardoR> je, el mio es https
<danielmato> iznogud, eso es por mi? lo de profesor?
<Marinna> gracias.
<danielmato> yo sigo fiel a mozilla EduardoR, a menos que se alie con bing
<iznogud_> te encontre te estoy mandando una fotito y si queres tengo mas (no saque ninguna foto yo )
<danielmato> ehhh?
<EduardoR> mas del evento?
<EduardoR> la otra vez deciamos eso de que hay que juntarlas
<iznogud_> te envie una daniel si queres mas te mando
<EduardoR> tener nosotros esas fotos, y no una en flicker, otra en facebook de danielamto, otras en el de asterismo, etc
<iznogud_> no me hago responsable de la calidad etc. etc
<danielmato> iznogud_, a donde la mandaste?
<iznogud_> estas estaban en mi celular 
<iznogud_> no las habia puesto por los problemas consabidos para subir fotos en nuestro sitio
<PabloRubianes> ya vengo
<iznogud_> te la mande a ti daniel
<iznogud_> cualquier cosa te la reenvio
<danielmato> no recibi nada... al mail?
<iznogud_> si 
<iznogud_> reintento
<danielmato> capaz que esta viajando por el hiperespacio... si la ip está gorda se tranca y demora en pasar
<Marinna> danielmato
<Marinna> pasaste el resumen de la reunión flisol....
<Marinna> al grupo ubuntuero
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> el mismo martes, les pase todas las novedades
<danielmato>  esta confirmada la proxima reunion?
<Marinna> súper... dejo esto: https://www.softwarelibre.edu.uy/tiki-calendar_edit_item.php?viewcalitemId=40
<Marinna> la reunión esta confirmada en día y hora (falta lugar a confirmar)
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> es mi cumple!
<danielmato> lunes 12 o 19?
<danielmato> hoy?
<EduardoR> 	Martes 13 de Diciembre, 2011
<Marinna> genial ! 
<PabloRubianes> el 13 viy
<iznogud_> yo tambien naci un martes 13
<PabloRubianes> voy
<iznogud_> je
<danielmato> me da conexion no confiable la de wiki calendar...
<EduardoR> lleven gorritos y 
<EduardoR> chifles
<iznogud_> a ver si la recibiste daniel?
<danielmato> llevemos gorritos y algo con que brindar
<danielmato> recibida iznogud_ 
<iznogud_> creo hay alguna mas desp te las mando
<danielmato> genial, gracias iznogud_ 
<EduardoR> el admin del https no pagó el certificado
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, a mi tambien
<danielmato> marinna me patea el firefox el calendario
<EduardoR> debés aceptarlo manualmente
<EduardoR> acepta todo
<Marinna> [00:06] <danielmato> me da conexion no confiable la de wiki calendar...  = dale click no es un virus.
<danielmato> listo
<Marinna> =)
<EduardoR> quien es el admin trucho?
<Marinna> 0_0 lo ves?!
<danielmato> susto por virus es algo que no tengo...
<Marinna> bien.
<Marinna> lo pusite ver 0_0
<PabloRubianes> brb
<danielmato> si le daba ok en el windors aca ni miro... avisaba nomas
<Marinna> EduradoR y cuantos cumplis 40, 50, 60,
<danielmato> channnnnnnnnnnnn
<EduardoR> adiviná
<iznogud_> me fui gente no laburen mucho, duerman un poco miren que el stres es malo
<Marinna> 39
<iznogud_> un saludo y me fui
<danielmato> saludos iznogud_ 
<Marinna> iznogud_: adiós.
<iznogud_> nos vemos cualquier cosa me avisan por mail chau
<EduardoR> 44
<Marinna> mira que bien
<magu42> mas facil mirar acá  http://www.facebook.com/edux.lanave       jeje
<EduardoR> lindo numero
<EduardoR> hice bien la cuenta?
<EduardoR> como es diciembre calculo mal
<magu42> logeado  te dice  Nació el 13 de diciembre de 1967
<danielmato> a bueno, si no sabes si hiciste bien la cuenta de tu edad... tamo nel horno tamo
<danielmato> sip, son 44, sos mayor que yo...
<EduardoR> gracias, mijito
<EduardoR> el martes quiero regalos :)
<danielmato> bueno gente, mañana tempranito hay que levantarse...
<EduardoR> bye, sigo con los loguitos
<danielmato> abrazo y saludos para todos
<danielmato> saludos
<PabloRubianes> bueno mi flia se calma y todos se van...
<PabloRubianes> uruguay noma
<magu42> :)
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy a poner con el contactenos... ahora no tengo ganas de dormir
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<magu42> uhhhh
<PabloRubianes> la productividad que gane con el dual monitor es genial
<PabloRubianes> es una boludes pero no estar cambiando de ventana me acelera mal
<magu42> quedó D+
<PabloRubianes> jaja mi hermano baja y me dice " te crees que estas en CSI"?
<PabloRubianes> jajjaja
<magu42> yá quisieras los monitores que se ven en la serie!!!
<PabloRubianes> quiero esto... http://novatillasku.com/2011/11/04/ubuntu-unity-multimonitor-setup-design-mockup/
<PabloRubianes> y ta ahi es el paraiso :P
<magu42> jajaja   6!!!
<PabloRubianes> y que anden asi
<magu42> me tocó a mi
<magu42> nas noches
<PabloRubianes> saludos magu42 
<magu42> saludos
<Marinna> buenas noches.
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<h0cin> hola
<h0cin> hay algún sitio oficial en castellano donde se pueda leer las ventajas de usar software libre como pasarlo a alguien que no lee nada de inglés?
<invitado> hola
<invitado> podria hacer una pregunta urgente pur favor
<invitado> hay alguien disponible
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-07
<locodir-user> hola
<locodir-user> alguien
<locodir-user> ???
<EduardoR> yo
<locodir-user> hola amigo
<EduardoR> :)
<locodir-user> te puedo hacer una consutla
<locodir-user> consulta
<locodir-user> ?
<EduardoR> sip
<locodir-user> no hay forma de que logre actualizar el soft del pc
<locodir-user> tengo ubuntu 10.04
<EduardoR> que error te da?
<locodir-user> E:Linea 59 mal formada en la lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list (analisis de dist)
<locodir-user> no se puede inicializar la informacion de los paquetes
<EduardoR> bien, debes editar ese archivo
<EduardoR> has usado la terminal?
<EduardoR> parece pregunta rara, pero me diría mucho
<locodir-user> no logro abrir nada
<naudy> buenas noches a todos
<naudy> saludos
<locodir-user> hola naudy
<EduardoR> hola naudy
<naudy> hola locodir-user  , EduardoR 
<naudy> :)
<EduardoR> Prueba en accesorios buscar Terminal
<EduardoR> Aplicaciones -Accesorios
<locodir-user> listo
<EduardoR> bien escribe : sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<EduardoR> puedes copiar y pegar si estás en la misma maquina
<locodir-user> listo
<EduardoR> TE conviene Editar - Preferencias , activar numeros de linea
<EduardoR> Así vas directo a la linea 59
<EduardoR> aunque abajo dice tambien
<EduardoR> dice Ln 4, ...
<EduardoR> abajo a la derecha
<locodir-user> deb http://archive.canonical.com/lucid partner
<EduardoR> como sea ve a la 59
<EduardoR> correcto
<EduardoR> pues parece correcta
<EduardoR> definitivamente está bien
<EduardoR> yo tengo
<EduardoR> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu natty partner
<EduardoR> si, falta
<EduardoR> aguarda que pruebo ver en un lucid
<EduardoR> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<EduardoR> asi debe ser
<EduardoR> te falta el /ubuntu
<locodir-user> ¡?¡?¡
<locodir-user> y ahora 
<locodir-user> eso se lo puedo agregar
<EduardoR> es asi:
<EduardoR> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<iznogud> guenasssss
<locodir-user> ok ya lo pegue
<locodir-user> y lo guarde
<EduardoR> guarda
<EduardoR> y ahora actualizar
<EduardoR> de donde ertes?
<EduardoR> eres?
<EduardoR> hola danielmato, iznogud
<danielmato> buenas noches
<danielmato> hola EduardoR 
<iznogud> jelouuu
<locodir-user> «update-manager» e incluya el siguiente mensaje de error:  'E:Línea 60 mal formada en la lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list (análisis de dist)'
<danielmato> hola iznogud , muchas gracias por las foticos
<iznogud> de nada (400 o 500) je
<danielmato> y daaaaale
<EduardoR> parece que la otra tambien...
<iznogud> eso era en mi llaburo, venian a que les solucionara problemas o diera soluciones informaticas
<iznogud> y yo nunca tuve problema en ayudar pero un 400 o 500 no venia mal nunca
<iznogud> aclaro que no estaba en soporte tecnico
<iznogud> solo era un entrometido atrevido
<danielmato> ja ja
<locodir-user> gracias igual eduardor
<EduardoR> y asi sucesivamente , se arregla
<ratman> holas
<EduardoR> seguro eran 2 lineas
<EduardoR> es muy comun
<danielmato> jelouses ratman 
<iznogud> hola ratman te despertaste??
<EduardoR> hola ratman
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> tava en otro canal si no me nombrab no me diy cuenta
<ratman> ehehe
<iznogud> ahh
<EduardoR> no se si decirlo muy fuerte, pero lo del chico este que no quiero nombrar del flisol, se le va a poner mas negra
<EduardoR> comentaba nomás que se juntaron para pegarle...
<EduardoR> Otra, el seños de los commites no subió nda
<EduardoR> señor *
<magu42> holas
<EduardoR> hola magu42
<magu42> hola EduardoR 
<danielmato> magu42, como va?
<magu42> hola danielmato 
<magu42> venia leyendo el log
<danielmato> noche tranquila...
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ a TU amigo lo pasan a la blacklist en cualquier momento  :)
<EduardoR> tiene mucha imaginacion
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> la seguimos em MP, y es evidente que se imaginó terrible pelicula
<EduardoR> está de tratar
<EduardoR> volantes del cyber en el flisol???
<EduardoR> cerramos el cyber en dic del 2009
<magu42> yo no vi nada de eso 
<EduardoR> nunca hice volantes que recuerde
<magu42> no sé que vio
<EduardoR> pero ni en el PAOF
<EduardoR> en el 2010, ahora en el 2011 ni ciber, ni local teníamos
<magu42> dijo que junto a discos de ubuntu ??
<EduardoR> flipó mal
<EduardoR> habló de volantes del cyber
<magu42> siempre arma kilombo por alguna cosa , creo que esta vez lo destierran
<EduardoR> en fin, ya lo marcaron
<ratman> a quien
<ratman> a mi no 
<magu42> a tu amigo ratman 
<EduardoR> a vos no
<EduardoR> a otro con barba
<magu42> pero mucha
<ratman> pa no se que paso pero veo muchso 
<ratman> enojados 
<iznogud> cuenten que no se nada 
<ratman> EduardoR, luego contestame lo del privvado 
<danielmato> nose de que hablan, pero se ve que es grave...
<iznogud> aparecio un fundamentalista???
<magu42> danielmato⟿ no estás en la lista de flisol?
<virusuy> buenas noches
<magu42> hoola virusuy 
<virusuy> como baila
<iznogud> hola virus..
<danielmato> nop... todavia no
<danielmato> ya me anoto
<magu42> danielmato⟿  http://flisoluruguay.info/organizacion:2012:montevideo
<danielmato> grax
<ratman> a mi me matan las reuniones martes
<ratman> una lucura
<danielmato> listo
<libertcharrua> buenas noches como andan gente
<magu42> don libertcharrua , como anda?
<EduardoR> hola libertcharrua
<danielmato> buena libertcharrua 
<iznogud> salu libert....
<libertcharrua> buenas noches brindo por esta reunión
<libertcharrua> con citrus shwepes
<iznogud> esa me gusta 
<iznogud> cortada con algun beberaje espirituoso
<EduardoR> mmm de donde, yo vengo de buscar gauaraná y solo hay la espantosa FRUKI
<danielmato> ah bueno, veo que la mano viene de bebidas "sanas"
<EduardoR> todavía hacen la shwepsdsdsss
<iznogud> el tema de la noche
<EduardoR> la guaraná la suelo cortar también :)
<iznogud> bebidas con corazon (sano)
<iznogud> alguno se le fue en sangre ? (digo por los cortes)
<iznogud> la cortan con que? navaja, gillete, hacha?
<libertcharrua> jaja
<iznogud> me fui de mambo sorry
<EduardoR> de caja nomás
<EduardoR> el rosado ni le cambia el color
<EduardoR> jeje
<iznogud> es muy dulce el rosatelo
<iznogud> mejor el tequila con sal y limón eso si que te abre todos los poros
<danielmato> grappa del pico de la botella, eso te hace crecer pelo en el pecho, seas hombre o mujer...
<iznogud> tenemos un invitado, adelante sin verguenza, que le servimos (solo agua)
<iznogud> me gusta lo de pelo en el pecho
<danielmato> hola invitado 
<iznogud> despues si sudas emborrachas a 10 metros a la redonda
<danielmato> sip
<iznogud> estamos en una charla tecnijca como vera
<iznogud> debi decir tecnica
<EduardoR> la web en mantenimiento manda ese "invitado"
<danielmato> juas
<EduardoR> debería decir "ubuntero"
<EduardoR> que les parece?
<iznogud> ¡¡¡¡¡ se asusto ?????
<EduardoR> bu!
<danielmato> que tiene poco sentido del humor
<danielmato> seguro era un enviado de billy a ver que haciamos...
<iznogud> si no tenia mucha idea lo asustamos con los detalles demasiado tecnicos.
<danielmato> ja ja
<iznogud> yo les dije hay que bajar el perfil de las charlas
<iznogud> asi  no nos entiende nadie
<danielmato> mira si nos agarra hablando de ./configure o make, se abre las venas con una galletita maria...
<iznogud> (deben de creer que somos un  club de locos pirados
<danielmato> somos
<EduardoR> somos, jajaja
<EduardoR> mejor pirados que pirateados!
<danielmato> o somos un club de locos pirados, o me retiro ya mismo...
<iznogud> Un dia hablamos de comida otro de bebidas y asi sucesivamente es joda esto che
<EduardoR> mal
<EduardoR> vieron http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal2/
<EduardoR> como va quedando?
<danielmato> viendo
<EduardoR> hay textos que hacer
<EduardoR> ¿Que es un LoCo Team Oficial?
<iznogud> pero aqui  no corremos a la gente ni le contestamos de mala manera, se van porque no saben que es esto
<EduardoR> ese link se me pintó que debía estar
<iznogud> eso es lo que somos LoCos de atar
<danielmato> esta quedando fantastico
<danielmato> cuando sube? o sea, cuando lo lanzamos?
<iznogud> ta bueno che
<EduardoR> y esto? http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal2/blog.php
<EduardoR> es que faltan links fundamentales
<danielmato> esto es espectacular
<EduardoR> los de arriba, de naranja, hay que dejarlos  todos andando
<EduardoR> Rubianes está con el Contacto
<EduardoR> habria que diseñar lo de redes sociales
<danielmato> a que te referis?
<EduardoR> si tuvieran rss para robar
<EduardoR> la hoja de redes sociales
<danielmato> no entendi lo de redes sociales
<EduardoR> quizás ya no tiene sentido
<danielmato> por?
<EduardoR> con una linea de pelotitas ya está
<danielmato> no entendi...
<EduardoR> A menos que redactemos una chachara sobre lo buenos de ser sociales
<EduardoR> las redes sociales es enumerar los links
<EduardoR> las pelotitas ya dicen todo
<EduardoR> ya no se necesita que en la barra de arriba diga "redes Sociales"
<EduardoR> no hay a donde mandarlos
<EduardoR> no tiene sentido una web de redes sociales
<EduardoR> mejor hacer otra cosa mas util :)
<EduardoR> se entiende ahora?
<danielmato> ahora entendi, pelotitas y listo
<iznogud> si  no es redundancia
<EduardoR> quedan: Noticias Foro Wiki  Contacto 
<EduardoR> noticias es el blog
<EduardoR> foro y contacto lo está arreglando rubianes
<EduardoR> foro con ubunturorums
<EduardoR> wiki está hecha
<EduardoR> aunque tiene ahora errores
<EduardoR> el link a foro va al viejo
<EduardoR> donde dice: Consejo Comunitario
<EduardoR> pensé poner ¿Quienes somos?
<EduardoR> pero lo volví 
<EduardoR> que opinan?
<iznogud> che y el link a corre?
<danielmato> esta quedando espectacular, al menos eso me parece
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal2/ubuntu.php esto como lo ven?
<virusuy> EduardoR: buenas, el ultimo push que hay es el 69 ?
<EduardoR> lo hice yo, creo
<virusuy> oka
<EduardoR> lo mandé por mail, creo
<EduardoR> sip el 69
<virusuy> :-D
<virusuy> voy a armarme el ambiente de prueba
<EduardoR> dale
<virusuy> mysql, php, apache, y asi
<virusuy> bah, esto no precisa mysql
<virusuy> no?
<EduardoR> por ahora solo php y apache
<virusuy> ok
<EduardoR> de los posts del blog
<EduardoR> se necesitan mas datos
<EduardoR> un texto mas largo
<EduardoR> se entiende?
<EduardoR> falta decir la fecha, que hubieron charlas, etc
<EduardoR> alguien quiere redactar eso?
<EduardoR> tambien faltaría poner los ultimos FLISOL 
<EduardoR> yo puse 4 pero habría 2 flisoles removidos
<EduardoR> los "merchandising" aqui no van
<EduardoR> antes eran 1o slides
<EduardoR> 10
<EduardoR> con el ultimo 11, demasiado
<EduardoR> estaba pensando que el blog debería tener algo mas que eventos
<EduardoR> por ejemplo poner un post de algo ditinto, se les ocurre algo?
<EduardoR> para romper un poco el formato
<iznogud> habria que ver
<iznogud> eso seria momentaneo o quedaria fijo?
<EduardoR> por ejemplo "el próximo evento" o el proximo animal es el pangolin
<danielmato> no se me ocurre ahora... pero hay que pensar
<EduardoR> cambia con cada posteo del blog
<EduardoR> quizás "Nueva web en Ubuntu Uruguay"
<EduardoR> hay que definir límites de texto
<EduardoR> el título es lo que cabe en el pie de la foto, aunque se puede poner en mas de un renglon, no conviene
<EduardoR> exacto, los que no codifican, que redacten :P
<danielmato> no problemo
<danielmato> por redactar no tengo drama
<EduardoR> segundo
<magu42> danielmato⟿ tiene ayuda , no vale!!
<EduardoR> opinologos atentos: magu42
<magu42> siempre atento
<EduardoR> revisar importancia de links
<EduardoR> que realmente vale la pena que esté arriba y que abajo
<EduardoR> y que repetido
<EduardoR> comparar con otras webs, etc
<danielmato> yo que ayuda tengo???
<magu42> la profesora de lengua española  jeje
<danielmato> tas loco, que va a ayudar, me mira y me da un volante... y me dice manejate...
<magu42> o uno de los "libritos"
<EduardoR> vieron esto? http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/
<EduardoR> es una hoja web que funciona como demo de ubuntu
<EduardoR> si la robamos?
<magu42> lastima que sea en inglés
<magu42> porque está exelente
<EduardoR> por eso
<EduardoR> hacer las mismas capturas
<danielmato> se puede traducir?
<EduardoR> no se necesita
<EduardoR> solo capturas
<EduardoR> de un ubuntu en español
<danielmato> eso es facilisimo
<danielmato> con un live desde pendrive...
<EduardoR> o virtualbox
<EduardoR> o crear un usuario nuevo
<danielmato> me refiero a que no es complicado
<libertcharrua> que notable está eso
<EduardoR> y hasta la hora está bien!
<onix> buenas noches... hay alguien en el ciber espacio hoy???
<danielmato> hola onix
<libertcharrua> noooo
<onix> hola daniel..
<libertcharrua> solo fanats mas virtuales
<libertcharrua> como estás onix 
<onix> hola libert..
<onix> bueno..
<onix> por lo menos el canal irc no se cayó
<libertcharrua> si está activo hoy esto
<danielmato> ultimamente cada vez mas
<onix> por que de pagina web..
<onix> quedamos huerfanos..
<onix> al final..
<danielmato> nop
<onix> el lunes no me pude conectar..
<danielmato> esta en plena reestructura
<onix> se hablo algo de la pagina..
<danielmato> ahora esta con un hermoso estamos trabajando
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmm......
<danielmato> entra
<onix> pero?????
<onix> es por la restructura??
<onix> o por otras cosas???
<onix> porque nadie sabia nada...
<danielmato> hubo hackeo de la pagina, y la hicieron pomada, de paso aprovechamos que rompieron todo, y se esta laburando todo de cero
<onix> parecia como esos paros sorpresivos de transporte..
<onix> que estas comoo un boludo en la parada..
<onix> y al final despues de tiempo te avisan que no hay omnibus..
<onix> ja
<danielmato> todos nos sentimos asi...
<danielmato> un poco huerfanos
<onix> si..
<onix>  se hablo de hackeo
<onix> peroooooooooo...
<onix> como no habia nada confirmado..
<onix> para mi magu es el que teni mas razon.
<onix> yo creo que pasó algo con el host.
<magu42> ¿?
<danielmato> magu42, te habland
<onix> aaaaaaaa...
<onix> estas atento!!
<onix> je je 
<EduardoR> tenes primicia http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal2/
<EduardoR> sitio provisorio
<onix> ya lo estoy mirando..
<EduardoR> no se distraigan y hagan lista de links importantes para arriba y cuales para abajo
<EduardoR> los de los redondeles están tambien a consideración
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ obviamente el de redes sociales , sobra arriba estando los botones abajo
<danielmato> +1 magu42 
<EduardoR> que les parece otras comunidades?
<EduardoR> fedora-uy
<EduardoR> ceibal-jam
<EduardoR> hay unas cuantas
<EduardoR> y las de ubuntu del interior
<magu42> tenia un screenshot del sitio viejo que tenia de todo y no lo encuentro , alguien lo tiene?
<EduardoR> la de montevideo no puedo creer que exista
<danielmato> es buena idea, sobre todo con comunidades amigas, me refiero a comunidades con las que trabajamos
<EduardoR> en mi site
<EduardoR> http://www.lanave.com.uy/index2.html
<EduardoR> abajo
<EduardoR> alli habria que considerar otras como Plan Ceibal
<EduardoR> aunque es importante no es una comunidad
<EduardoR> las que casi es una comunidad es RAP Ceibal
<EduardoR> que no tiene nada que ver con las otras
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ el provisorio no , el portal viejo viejo 
<EduardoR> se fue con la base de datos
<EduardoR> falta debian uy
<EduardoR> Equivalencias de software en Linux habría que ponerlo en el TO-DO
<magu42> jaja  yá se , pero nadie tiene una copia?
<EduardoR> nop de la base de datos
<EduardoR> pero que te falta?
<EduardoR> links amigos?
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<EduardoR> yo los robé de allí
<EduardoR> hola SergioMeneses
<onix> hola sergio..
<EduardoR> aunque son tambien de flisol
<danielmato> hola SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, EduardoR onix virusuy \o
<EduardoR> y ahora hay que agregar ubuntu-ar
<danielmato> debian?
<EduardoR> es que abajo es espacio para links, me parece
<EduardoR> si la encuentran...
<EduardoR> wikimedia tambien
<EduardoR> alguien lleva la lista?
<danielmato> hay que ver, si son comunidades o grupos que apoyan o laburan si, pero poner por poner...
<EduardoR> claro
<EduardoR> sinó terminamos con un blogroll
<danielmato> ojo, capaz que es una buena forma de obligarlos a laburar, tampoco digo de dejar a alguien afuera
<EduardoR> poniendo 50 links
<EduardoR> ok, sitios que tienen actividad aparente
<danielmato> 50  links es inusable
<danielmato> tienen que tener un minimo anual de actividad
<EduardoR> por eso el roll, se toman 10 al azar y  solo se muestran esas
<danielmato> creo que habria que preguntarles si quieren participar o no...
<EduardoR> salado, me puse con wget a bajar recurivo el tour y me bajó todo ubuntu.com....
<danielmato> ja ja
<danielmato> con razon esta lenta internet en uruguay
<EduardoR> jeje
<danielmato> hola invitado
<invitado> Hola! como esta?
<danielmato> aca nos tratamos, en general, de tu o de vos... pero eso como prefieras
<onix> z.z.z.z.z.z.z.z.z.z.z.z.z.z.z
<onix> bueno..
<onix> me voy hacer nono..
<danielmato> es el lag, por culpa de EduardoR 
<danielmato> nas noches onix
<onix> buenas noches a todos ...
<onix> cuidense...
<EduardoR> me baje todo el tour: 269 elementos, 1,5 MiB en total
<danielmato> tampoco era tanto...
<onix> hasta aluego eduardo...
<danielmato> son todos jpg (png) o hay algo mas?
<invitado> dale de mas! soy marcelo...lleue de rebote. espero puedas ayudarme..
<danielmato> habla, te escuchamos y en lo que podemos una mano te damos
<danielmato> je je, versito
<EduardoR> muchos css
<danielmato> salio
<EduardoR> bye
<invitado> impecable, teneme paciencia no soy muy abil con el chat ja ja! 
<danielmato> dale con calma
<invitado> hace poco coloque un kvm switch y no logro una resolucion mayor de 640x240 creo no me acuerdo bien... hay manera de arreglarlo? soy bastante nuevo en linux la verdad.
<EduardoR> con wget -m -np -c  http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/ baja entero
<EduardoR> es que el kvm debe apuntar a l monitor correcto cuando enciende
<danielmato> es medio raro eso, 640 x 420?
<EduardoR> si no hace eso el ubuntu toma la resolución mas baja
<EduardoR> la peor
<EduardoR> a veces arranco con el monitor apagado y hay que reiniciarla
<invitado> si puede ser esa! no eso ya lo probe! y con el monitor directo y todo..
<danielmato> puede ser tema del kvm EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> si con directo no anda NO es el kvm
<invitado> en  la version anterior no tenia ese problema
<EduardoR> siempre es así
<EduardoR> el monitor le dice a ubuntu que resoluciones soporta
<EduardoR> cuando inicia sesión
<EduardoR> si no hay monitor en ese momento es espantoso
<EduardoR> luego lo unico que te queda es el modo de detectar monitores
<danielmato> bueno gente, se me termino la bateria... nos conversamos mañana
<invitado> para solucionar intente instalar de cero ya con el switch ya andando y no tuve suerte.
<danielmato> bytes
<EduardoR> en sistema preferencias monitores
<EduardoR> se detecta cuando inicia sesión,
<EduardoR> no cuando instala
<EduardoR> no ganarias nada con reinstalar
<EduardoR> lo que te pasa es que no está detectando el monitor, la tarjeta de video, eso es otra cosa
<EduardoR> probaste el monitor directo sin kvm?
<EduardoR> verdad?
<EduardoR> (si sigo preguntando no te doy tiempo a responder, sorry) 
<invitado> mira tengo una nvidia instalo los drivers y en una de las funciones donde detecta los monitores aparece desabilitada...puede ser por culpa del switch?
<EduardoR> prueba sin switch para sacarnos la duda 
<invitado> jaja y yo que soy lento..
<EduardoR> cable directo vga a monitor
<EduardoR> 1) el monitor manda una señal a la tarjeta de video diciendo que resoluciones soporta
<invitado> no eso no! yo pruebo eso y en teoria al generar el archivo de configuracion xorg.config y volver al kvm quedaria solucionado pensas vos=
<invitado> ?
<EduardoR> 2) algunos switchers , no mandan la señal, porque es un invento porterior a la definición del estándar de VGA
<EduardoR> el xorg.conf es historia
<EduardoR> en ubuntu es todo lo que importa, que reporta el monitor
<EduardoR> hay cables que no tienen ese cablecito
<EduardoR> y la señal no llaga. El monitor solo anda en 640 x 480
<EduardoR> me paso con un monstruo de 44 pulgadas
<EduardoR> era el cable
<EduardoR> cambie el cable y andubo perfecto
<invitado> no sabia, entonces voy mal encaminado. busque ayuda en foros casi todos en ingles que hablaban de ese archivo como el problema...
<EduardoR> no era roto, sino que algunos cables no tienen ese conductor de señal de vuelta
<EduardoR> se supone que deberías fijarlo en el xorg.conf
<invitado> ah! buena decis que puede ser el cable! yo uso el que trai el kvm que es nuevo...
<EduardoR> por eso te recomiendo probar con otrso cables 
<EduardoR> es una nueva definición del estandard
<EduardoR> en windows eso no pasaría nunca
<EduardoR> con XP viejo uno pone una resolución y esa queda
<EduardoR> al reiniciar usa la configurada, no importa que no exista monitor conectado
<EduardoR> por eso algunos cables se hacen así, incompletos u obsoletos
<invitado> dale voy a probar eso! eduardo muchas gracias por la ayuda. espero solucionar el problema. 
<EduardoR> de todas formas, se puede definir la resolución en el xorg.conf
<EduardoR> pero no se exactametne como
<EduardoR> lo ideal es que autoconfigure
<EduardoR> y luegolo fijes
<EduardoR> hay que romperse un poco el coco :)
<EduardoR> suerte con eso!
<magu42> nas noches 
<invitado> capas que por ahi viene el problema la falta de ese cable y por eso la opcion de la tarjeta este desabilitada....
<invitado> gracias y saludos...ubunto esta bueno y de apoco me estoy pasando al sistema....chauu!
<ratman> holas
<dylan66> hola ratman 
<ratman> como va
<dylan66> todo bien 
<dylan66> esta ranquilo el canal aesta hora
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-08
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<magu42> hola PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> magu42, como andas?
<magu42> bien y vos?
<PabloRubianes> bien llegando a casa
<magu42> uhhhh
<magu42> tas re pasado
<PabloRubianes> jajaj mas o menos
<magu42> "descansá la mente"    jeje
<PabloRubianes> si tengo que 
<PabloRubianes> entre a ver si tenia mails nomas
<magu42> acá tranquilo 
<magu42> nadie ha dicho nada, el revoltoso es eduardo  :-)
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> bueno magu42 saludos ma;ana nos hablamos y hay reunion con ARG
<magu42> dale PabloRubianes 
<magu42> que descanses
<PabloRubianes> saludos!
<magu42> nas
<PabloRubianes> me dormir
<PabloRubianes> me dormi
<invitado> hola, tuve un problema con ubuntu 11.10 y queria saber si alguien me puede ayudar a solucionarlo
<dylan66> que sucedio invitado 
<ratman> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-09
<ratman_> nas
<PabloRubianes> hola ratman_ 
<PabloRubianes> como andas_
<PabloRubianes> ?
<ratman_> nas como va
<ratman_> que paso con la tabletç
<PabloRubianes> bien llevandola
<PabloRubianes> nada
<PabloRubianes> voy a ver si me paso a 2.1
<PabloRubianes> pero anda bien 
<ratman_> en todo caso te pegas una buelta por casa
<PabloRubianes> la pantalla no jodio mas que era lo que jodia
<ratman_> tamso cerca
<PabloRubianes> se soluciono casi todo lo unico que no le andan es el twitter...
<PabloRubianes> y no me quema tanto eso
<ratman_> bueno 
<ratman_> pero en tod caso si un dia pinta me dices y se e
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> gracias
<PabloRubianes> lo mas importante que es que pase video y ver libros anda genial
<PabloRubianes> y comics
<PabloRubianes> el resto es secundario
<ratman_> jeje
<ratman_> yo me isntale algo pa ver comics pero no lo he probado
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<PabloRubianes> cual instalaste?
<ratman_>  no tengo la tablet no recuerdo 
<ratman_> jeje
<PabloRubianes> no pasa nda
<invitado> hola me pueden ayudar a borrrar un grub
<invitado> aca responden preguntas o es para otra cosa?
<magu42> invitado⟿ acá es para todo
<iznogud> buenas noitesss
<invitado> hola
<invitado> muchas gracias por responder
<invitado> casi siempre pregunto y no me responde nadie
<invitado> queria pedirles un favor y dar un aporte para ubuntu uruguay
<invitado> resulta que tengo un disco duro externo y un pendrive que contiene el instalador de ubuntu y siempre que lo instalo me sale error grub
<unimix> invitado, siempre que instalas que cosa, el pendrive, eldisco externo o Ubuntu ?
<invitado> uso el pendrive como disco de ubuntu y cuando lo instalo en el externo siempre me sale error grub
<unimix> o sea, inicias con el pendrive e instalas Ubuntu en el externo. Entendi bien ?
<invitado> si
<unimix> y el error de Grub cuando aparece ? Cuando instalas o cuando el disco externo no esta conectado ?
<PabloRubianes> hola, perdon que me meta de metido...
<invitado> cuando se termina de instalar y mi pc no tiene disco, solo uso el externo
<unimix> PabloRubianes, no hay nada que perdonar :)
<PabloRubianes> pero no se si se puede hacer eso... para mi si es externo tendrias que grabar el iso como tenes el pendrive en el externo
<PabloRubianes> porque la bios te va a armar lio por donde esta el externo
<invitado> yo lo llegue a instalar una vez pero luego formatie y nunca mas funciono
<PabloRubianes> si usas el creador de discos de instalacion
<unimix> Emmm ... aun siendo externo ese disco deberia ser reconocido como /dev/sda o /dev/sdb y grabar en ese disco, en el MBR, el Grub
<PabloRubianes> y levantas el externo como live 
<PabloRubianes> podes instalar y todo en el
<unimix> salvo que elija iniciar la maquina desde el externo
<unimix> desde el BIOS
<unimix> una vez que este instalado ahi Ubuntu
<invitado> yo arranco el externo sin nada conectado y me sale error grub
<invitado> lo mas raro es que lo borro y dejo una particion ntfs que contiene solo datos y me sale error grub
<unimix> supongo porque en el grub quedo mal apuntado en que disco estan los archivos de inicio. Debe estar apuntando a pendrive y cuando este no esta, error
<PabloRubianes> eso mimos
<PabloRubianes> mismo
<invitado> si pero yo tengo una particion ntfs solo datos y dice lo mismo
<unimix> el GRUb no se borra cuando borras el disco
<unimix> invitado, hace esta prueba
<unimix> inicia la maquina con elpendrive y el disco conectados
<invitado> si
<unimix> pero elegi en el BIOS (generalmente con alguna tecla de funcion que suele ser F8 u F12)
<unimix> le decis que inicias desde el disco externo, a ver si asi sigue dando error
<invitado> yo hice eso y  tengo el pendrive para botear y luego el disco, probe botear solo el disco y desconecte el pendrive y diece error grub
<unimix> en la prueba que te sugiero no tenes que desconectar nada, tienen que estar conectadas ambs cosas
<unimix> solo que desde el menu de boot del BIOS le indicas que arrancas desde el disco (perocon el pendrive conectado)
<invitado> pongo disco externo para que boot primero y luego el pendrive?
<unimix> no, ambas cosas juntas y luego encedes la maquina
<unimix> seguramente el BIOS te indique que apretando una tecla de funcion aparece el boot menu y ahi elegis iniciar desde el disco
<unimix> obviamente, en el disco tiene que estar instalado Ubuntu, sino te va a volver a dar error
<invitado> te estoy hablando desde live en el pendrive, yo podria probar eso y comunicarme contigo de nuevo en esta pagina ahora?
<invitado> me esperas?
<unimix> siempre hay gente en el canal, sino tenes otros canales de habla española disponibles
<invitado> voy enseguida, muchas gracias por tu ayuda
<unimix> Mr. PabloRubianes, como estamos para la reunion ?
<PabloRubianes> hay alguien para la reunion unimix ?
<EuzkoArima> somos pocos, será x el feriado ?
<unimix> Emmm ... de ARG no vamos a ser muchos proque aqui pinto feriado, asi que hay muchos que se tomaron el palo hacia luugares mas agradables que la city porteña
<unimix> igualmente podemos hacer esas reuniones que nuca existieron y que nos salen tan bien :P
<magu42> :)
<PabloRubianes> jeje bueno
<PabloRubianes> aca no es feriado
<PabloRubianes> y creo que magu42 y iznogud estan
<PabloRubianes> no?
<magu42> si
<unimix> Hoy me olvide de enviar algun reminder publico para recordarle a los demas que habia reunion
<PabloRubianes> bueno 
<unimix> me estuve peleando con un server toda la tarde :)
<PabloRubianes> [INICO REUNION]
<unimix> Lujo de banner :)
<PabloRubianes> bueno con que empezamos?
<PabloRubianes> :S
<unimix> estuve conversando un par de veces con Guille Espertino
<invitado> hola
<unimix> ya tiene practicamente armando un equipo de 9 profesionales dispuestos a participar en el proyecto grafico
<invitado> volvi
<invitado> no funciono
<unimix> invitado, tenes Ubuntu instalado en el disco rigido
<unimix> ?
<invitado> tengo en mi pc un disco externo y un pendrive, nada mas
<invitado> instalo en el externo y siempre me sale error grub
<invitado> no tengo disco interno ni lectora
<unimix> invitado, para hacer la prueba que te aconseje tenes que tener ya instalado Ubuntu en el disco externo
<unimix> mientras no hayas instalado Ubuntu en ese disco no podras probar lo que dije
<invitado> lo instale y lo reinstale como 6 veces probe linux mint y lubuntu y siempre pasa lo mismo
<unimix> instalalo y mas tarde, sin apuro (porque ahora mismo estamos en medio de una reunion, nos contas como te fue
<invitado> voy a estar conectado, cuando esten disponibles me dare cuenta, no lo instalo mas porque lo acabo de instalar hace 10 minutos, gracias y espero
<dylan66> en el proceso de instalacion seleccionas el disco externo para instalar?
<EuzkoArima> zeta viene para la reunion
 * unimix thinks we are in a tipical CRC situation
<invitado> si
<invitado> pongo instalar grub en toshiba extern
<unimix> bien, si viene Z asi nos cuenta si tiene alguna novedad de la U Austral
<dylan66> dec/sda seria la opcion
<invitado> y pongo raiz una particion ext4 primaria, swap primaria y ntfs para datos primaria
<dylan66> perdon dev/sda
<invitado> el sda es la primaria ext4 y pasa lo mismo
 * unimix thinks/wants a UbuConLA IRC channel !
<invitado> ya probe esa opcion
<Z37A> Hola gente!
<EuzkoArima> Buenas Z37A
<Z37A> Hoy pude estar!!!!
<dylan66> y no puedes hacer la forma de instalacion asistida?
<unimix> Z37A, o/
<dylan66> o tienes que salvaguardar datos
<Z37A> Saludos vecinos de Uruguay!!!!
<PabloRubianes> hola Z37A 
<invitado> si no puedo borrar la particion ntfs porque no puedo respaldar 100gb
<unimix> vamos a una tanda publicitaria y volvemos :)
<Z37A> Que onda gente estan con el tema de UhbuConLA???
<EuzkoArima> si señor
<invitado> sdb1 ext4 primaria sdb2 ntfs primaria  sdb3 linux swap primaria
<dylan66> eso no seria problema creo que el problema puede estar en donde instals el grub
<unimix> Z37A, just te ibamos a hacer la misma pregunta a vos ! :P
<Z37A> tengo algunas novedades tema Austral
<EuzkoArima> conta un poco como sigue el tema con los de univ. austral porfa
<unimix> que nos podes contar de la U AUtsral ?
<invitado> tengo sdb1 ext4 primaria sdb2 ntfs primaria  sdb3 linux swap primaria instalo grub en sdb1
<Z37A> Bueno, mi contacto mando un mail, y estoy a la espera de ver de reunirnos con el encargado de la Univ. Austral este Jueves
<dylan66> y si la bios puede bootear desde ese disco
<unimix> estoy escribiendo casi encriptado :P
<Z37A> por lo pronto Pilar se hace casi imposible, pero Capital Federal es mas que seguro que nos den el lugar
<PabloRubianes> unimix, queres seguirla en -ar?
<invitado> puede porque antes hice excactamente el mismo procediemiento y funciono, formatie y no funciono mas
<unimix> Si, habiamos quedado que CABA si, Pilar no
<unimix> y .. -ar esta retranquilo ... estan todos de vacaciones :)
<PabloRubianes> unimix, vamos para ahi
<Z37A> jajajajaja si se fueron banda de personas afuera!!!
<dylan66> si mal no recuedo el grub se instala en sdb solo 
<Z37A> vamos a ubuntu-ar
<dylan66> no en la particion
<unimix> ok, mudanza ... ayudenme con las sillas y el escritorio ...
<unimix> no se olviden el mate !!!
<dylan66> puedes instentar reinstalar grub solamente
<dylan66> para no tener que instalar todo nuevamente
<ProfMatias> Buenas noches
<magu42> ProfMatias⟿ a  -ar por hoy
<invitado> como se hace por favor
<dylan66> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<dylan66> inicias desde livecd
<dylan66> montas la particion en la que esta ubuntu
<dylan66> montas los otros dispositivos
<dylan66> grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<dylan66> todo desde consola
<libertcharrua> buenas como estan
<invitado>  no se puede crear el fichero regular «/boot/grub/915resolution.mod»: Permiso denegado
<invitado> puse root y me sale esto /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<magu42> como andas libertcharrua ?
<dylan66> debes poner sudo a lass ordenes
<dylan66> sudo chroot /mnt y este comando es previo al otro que te pase
<invitado> pongo sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb y sale lo mismo
<invitado> a ver...
<dylan66> seguiste el tutorial que te pase?
<invitado> failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<invitado> pongo sudo fdisk -l primero?
<dylan66> no
<dylan66> ese es para saber tus particiones de disco
<dylan66> eso ya lo sabes
<dylan66> monta la particion en que esta ubuntu
<dylan66> no debe dar ningun error esos comandos
<invitado> en el sistema operativo ya aparece montada y en gparted tambien
<libertcharrua> buenas nochesss
<invitado> buenas noches
<dylan66> bueno montas todos lños dispositivos como dice el tutorial
<dylan66> de esa particion raiz proc sys etc
<dylan66> es muy importante que lo hagas en el orden que esta alli
<invitado> root@ubuntu:~# sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt root@ubuntu:~# sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt root@ubuntu:~# sudo mount --bind /dev/pts  /mnt/dev/pts root@ubuntu:~# sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc root@ubuntu:~# sudo mount --bind /sys  /mnt/sys root@ubuntu:~# sudo chroot /mnt root@ubuntu:/# grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<invitado> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<invitado> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<invitado> sudo mount --bind /dev/pts  /mnt/dev/pts
<invitado> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<dylan66> invitado debnes cambiar por tus valñores
<invitado> sudo mount --bind /sys  /mnt/sys
<dylan66> valores
<dylan66> que son sdb
<invitado> sudo chroot /mnt
<dylan66> al menos eso fue lo que me dijiste
<invitado> grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<invitado> puse todo eso y me salio esto al final
<dylan66> tu no tienes particiones sda son sdb
<dylan66> por eso el error
<dylan66> debes cambiar eso
<dylan66> por que tu disco es externo
<invitado> si es sdb pero puse sda tambien por las dudas como te escribi recien
<dylan66> donde dice sda tu pon sdb
<dylan66> en todo
<invitado> como quedaria este por ejemplo sudo mount --bind /dev/pts  /mnt/dev/pts
<dylan66> ese queda igual
<dylan66> el disco tiene todo el sistema instalado 
<dylan66> ?
<invitado> si me podrias pegar los comandos yo los probaria y ahi estariamos seguros si hago bien todo
<dylan66> el proceso de instalacion culmino bien?
<invitado> si termino todo bien
<dylan66> por que sin ubuntu no esta instalado esto no funcionara
<dylan66> ah ok
<dylan66> te los paso
<invitado> ademas ya probe con linux mint y pasa lo mismo
<dylan66> sudo fdisk -l
<invitado> bueno gracias
<dylan66> pasame un pastebin de eso si puedes
<invitado> Dispositivo Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema /dev/sda1   *          62     3964589     1982264    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)  Disk /dev/sdb: 750.2 GB, 750156374016 bytes 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 91201 cilindros, 1465149168 sectores en total Unidades = sectores de 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Tamaño de sector (lógico / físico): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Tamaño E/S (mínimo/óptimo): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificador de
<dylan66> por aqui no
<dylan66> pegalo en http://pastebin.com/
<invitado> http://pastebin.com/QAJk4DQq
<dylan66> ok
<dylan66> el sda que aparece ahi supongo que sera el pendrive
<dylan66> el de 2 gigas=
<invitado> si exacto
<dylan66> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<dylan66> avisame si sale algun error
<invitado> mount: /dev/sdb1 ya está montado o /mnt está ocupado mount: según mtab, /dev/sda1 ya está montado en /mnt
<invitado> sale eso
<dylan66> ahora todos los otros comandos tal cual estan alli
<cafalasi> buenas!!
<dylan66> no hay que cambiarlos
<invitado> sudo chroot /mnt primero?
<dylan66> no
<dylan66> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<dylan66> $ sudo mount --bind /dev/pts  /mnt/dev/pts
<dylan66> $ sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<dylan66> $ sudo mount --bind /sys  /mnt/sys
<dylan66> esos primero
<invitado> listo, ahora?
<invitado> cual viene
<cafalasi> tengo un notebook con las siguientes caracteristicas: Intel® Pentium® M 740 (1.73 GHz, 2 MB L2 cache, 533 MHz FSB), 512 de RAM, la consulta es que versión de ubunto sugueren?
<dylan66> ahora si sudo chroot /mnt
<dylan66> y por ultimo grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<invitado> Installation finished. No error reported.
<dylan66> lubuntu podria andar en esa maquina cafalasi 
<dylan66> biennnnn
<invitado> parece que funciono, eso es todo?
<dylan66> ahora reiniciar
<magu42> cafalasi⟿ no hay una regla escrita , tendrás que probar la que se ajuste mejor a tu hardware y tus gustos personales 
<dylan66> luego de reiniciar debes hacer update-grub
<cafalasi> ok, gente, le instale 11.10 y se arrastra...
<dylan66> 512 es muy poco para gnome 3 
<invitado> muchisimas gracias, no se como agradecerte, decime algo que pueda hacer por ayudarte
<dylan66> primero verifica que arranque
<dylan66> estamos para ayudarnos
<cafalasi> si eso lei y trte de ampliar la memoría de intercambio...pero no hubo cambios..
<invitado> voy a probar rapido y te aviso dale? nos vemos ahora
<dylan66> yo tengo una maquina con 512 de ram y tenia fedora lxde andaba aceptable
<dylan66> ahora le agregue un giga mas por eso le puse gnome 3
<dylan66> mejor dicho tenia 512 de ram
<magu42> cafalasi⟿ con ese ram lubuntu anda bien
<cafalasi> ok, prefiero versiones de ubu ya que abandone fedora...
<cafalasi> ok, magu...
<dylan66> co m firefox abierto te puede llegar a consumir unos 300 mgbites mas o menos
<dylan66> debian 6 andaria muy bien con esa ram tambien
<cafalasi> magu uso esa versión?
<cafalasi> ok, agradezco el apote a todos... Ss
<invitado> antes decia no souch partition ahora dice file not found y dice grub y me pone paa escribir
<dylan66> ahi si no puedo ayudarte
<dylan66> es para arreglarlo dede la linea de comandos
<invitado> no sabes alguna forma de borrar el grub de la particion ntfs
<dylan66> esa particion tiene grub?
<dylan66> no eran solo datos
<invitado> eso me serviria quizas pero no se como hacerlo porque cuando borro todo y dejo solo la ntfs dice lo mismo y si borro el grub de ntfs capaz se arregla
<dylan66> deberias enrar como root desd el live cd y borrar los datos 
<dylan66> solo dejar lo que sea informacion
<dylan66> no dejas rastros del sistema operativo que habia alli
<invitado> donde se guarda eso? asi lo borro
<dylan66> monta esa particion ntfs y mira si hay algo de un sistema
<dylan66> si no instlaste grub ahi no deberia estar
<invitado> si llegamos a arreglar este problema te voy a tener como un idolopor que es un error rarisimo, de esas cosas que pasan en windows parace que estoy maldito
<dylan66> yo he perdido el grub muchas veces y lo he solucionado
<dylan66> pero lo que se complica en tu caso es que es un disco externo
<invitado> se ve que al ser algo nuevo funciona mal en sistemas operativos, encontre sistem volume information y  lost+found
<invitado> pero despues no hay nada raro
<invitado> solo un autorun.inf
<invitado> que es de un programa del disco
<dylan66> intenta reinstalar el grub como lo hicimos hoy
<dylan66> es la unica forma de solucionarlo
<invitado> pero ya probamos y no funciono
<dylan66> si pero daba algo raro con sda que estaba ocupado o ya montado
<invitado> me siento como que te estoy molestando capaz te jode te haga tanta pregunta, perdona si te molesto, lo unico que me quedaria por probar seria instalar ubuntu en el disco externo y el grub en otro pendrive
<invitado> para ver si ahi boot el pendrive y carga el disco externo
<dylan66> lo que tengo entendido es que deberia estar todo en el disco
<dylan66> cuando hiciste el proceso de instalacion no pusiste la particion boot por separado no?
<invitado> no
<invitado> puse una raiz ext4 y swap y ntfs y ta
<invitado> en realidad la ntfs ya estaba creada
<dylan66> el error puede ser que ubuntu en vez de esar en sdb1 estuviera en sdb2 por que la otra particion es la swap
<invitado> sdb1 es ubuntu y sdb2 es swap y ntfs es sdb3
<invitado> capaz que ubuntu tiene que estar en particion logica?
<dylan66> sdb2 dice linux en el paste que me mandaste
<invitado> ah no por que me olvide de decirte que hace 2 horas cambie la ntfs por ext4 con gparted y redimensione y luego volvi a instalar en sdb1 pero igual sigue diciendo lo mismo
<invitado> probe a ver si lo solucionaba pero no funciono
<invitado_> HOLA
<invitado_> ALGIEN QUE ME PUEDA AYUDAR CON UN PROBLEMA KE TENGO EN MI UBUNTUS?
<invitado> decime
<invitado> cual es tu problema
<invitado_> ta en ingles
<invitado_> lo kiero pasar a español
<invitado_> e lo mismo si es Kubuntus?
<invitado> tenes el que tiene la barra al costado
<invitado> tenes el kubuntu
<invitado_> el kubuntu
<invitado_> 3.0
<invitado_> algo asi
<invitado_> xd
<invitado> tenes que abrir el menu inicio y poner language
<invitado> escribi language
<invitado_> no aparece
<invitado_> nada
<invitado_> :$
<invitado> para
<invitado_> ?
<invitado> abri terminal
<invitado_> como ??
<invitado> en el menu inicio
<invitado_> se
<invitado_> dice
<invitado_> favorites
<invitado_> aplications
<invitado_> computer
<invitado_> recenty used
<invitado_> leave
<invitado> escribi terminal
<invitado_> konsole?
<invitado> ese
<invitado_> me abrio un tipo DOS
<invitado> pega esto
<invitado> sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-es
<invitado_> pero ta en otro ekipo
<invitado_> xd
<invitado_> perate
<invitado_> desde
<invitado_> sudo...
<invitado_> ==
<invitado_> me pide
<invitado_> password
<invitado_> le pongo mi pass de ekipo?
<invitado_> aya aora?
<invitado> pone la clave que pusiste al kubuntu y apreta enter
<invitado_> ya
<invitado_> me aparecio
<invitado_> no tiene un cuidado para la instalacion
<invitado_> :$
<invitado_> tendre ke colocar el CD
<invitado_> ?
<invitado_> ¿?
<invitado> para en realidad la solucion es aun mas facil
<invitado> estas conectado a internet en el kubuntu?
<invitado_> amm 
<invitado_> kiero 
<invitado_> pasarlo a español 
<invitado_> para
<invitado_> buscar
<invitado_> como kien dice
<invitado_> las redes inalambricas
<invitado_> xd
<invitado_> xq es una notbook
<invitado> conoces el ubuntu?
<invitado> que es distinto al kubuntu?
<invitado_> see
<invitado_> una ves
<invitado_> lo use
<invitado_> i no entendi nada
<invitado_> xq tava
<invitado_> en otro idioma no era ingles
<invitado_> era otro
<invitado_> xd
<invitado> de donde bajas los ubuntu vos de una pagina re rara?
<invitado> o de la OFICIAL
<libertcharrua> hola
<invitado> estas ahi?
<invitado_> se
<libertcharrua> quien yo? si estoy acá donde mas
<libertcharrua> hce uds son de aca de esta pagina?
<invitado> estoy ayudando a invitado quiere poner kubunu en español
<libertcharrua> ah
<libertcharrua> yo tengo un problema en windows 8
<invitado_> de donde son?
<libertcharrua> estoy probando la beta
<invitado> pero no esta conectado en internet
<libertcharrua> no me arranca lo instalo pero no funca che
<invitado> soy de montevideo yo probe la beta de win8 es horrible
<invitado_> SOy de uruguay tmb
<invitado_> xd
<libertcharrua> soy de claromecó
<invitado> hola invitado, vos tendrias problema en bajarte el ubuntu oficial o preferis usar el que tenes?
<libertcharrua> mo a tu hermana
<invitado_> eske a mi cuñado le anda bien
<invitado_> i aki tambien solo kiero pasarlo a español
<invitado_> oigan uds
<invitado_> con como una comunidad?
<invitado_> como un grupo?
<invitado> yo estaba en mi casa y entre para pedir ayuda por algo de mi disco y te encontre a vos
<invitado> primero tenes que conectarte a internet para poder ponerlo en español
<invitado> tenes que hacer clik en la parte inferior derecha de la pantalla donde hay un icono de red inalambrica
<invitado_> ya anda el internet
<invitado> pudiste?
<invitado_> Es obligatoria las actualisaciones?
<invitado_> xq no las ise
<invitado_> i tiene
<invitado_> 200 MBV
<invitado_> ke me pide
<invitado_> i jode a cada rato
<invitado_> aver
<invitado_> dejemos ke descarge ai las actualizaciones 
<invitado_> entre en un chat español
<invitado_> xdd
<invitado_> de ubuntus
<invitado_> i dice ke esas actualizaciones
<invitado_> tendrian ke descargar
<invitado_> las opciones de lenguage
<invitado_> xddd
<invitado_> tal ves es eso no?
<invitado> si, si sigue en ingles despues que termine reinicia y si sgue en ingles abri el menu inicio y fijate por ahi dice language y pones español
<invitado_> okzz
<invitado_> aver
<invitado_> xd
<invitado_> va 1 %
<invitado_> recien
<invitado_> xd
<invitado> son actualizaciones?
<invitado> no te dijo algo de language?
<invitado> cuando aparecio
<invitado> ya se como tenes que hacer!!!
<invitado> cuando termine las actulizaciones reinicia y si sigue en ingles entras a menu inicio abris system abris language suport y pones el idioma
<invitado> estas ahi?
<invitado> cuando termine las actulizaciones reinicia y si sigue en ingles entras a menu inicio abris system abris language suport y pones el idioma
<magu42> nas libertcharrua  
<libertcharrua> nas
<Naudy> buenas noches a todos ... saludos 
<ratman_> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-10
<virusuy> como andas EduardoR
<EduardoR> todo bien
<EduardoR> hicieron algo mas?
<EduardoR> me sigue dando Submitted by eduardor-lanave on October 16, 2011 - 02:14
<EduardoR> perdon
<EduardoR> No revisions to pull.
<ratman> nas
<EduardoR> no se comenta nada,no?
<EduardoR> esta vez le tocó a http://montevideolibre.org/
<EduardoR> notaste ratman?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> EduardoR, 
<ratman> ese carlos rabazza
<ratman> lo conoces
<EduardoR> no
<ratman> siempre que leo algo 
<ratman> suiempre hay una critica de algo o me parece
<EduardoR> me causo impresion la wiki-blog en GoogleDocs ;)
<EduardoR> el tema es que cuando uno escribe está pensando en una idea
<EduardoR> pero cuando otro la lee, no tiene esa idea en la cabeza y todo puede salirse del carril
<EduardoR> el tipo está ecribiendo como le parece, y yo tambien
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> eso lo se
<EduardoR> a veces parece un bombaso, y a veces una pelotudez
<ratman> no he visto un mail de el que diga 
<ratman> es aporte
<EduardoR> es que si hace poco Sansberro estaba tan preocupado porque para los programas de juegos en las XO, el motor no era libre
<EduardoR> y bien, si todo juego lo llaman educativo, porque de título le ponen "Educativo" y luego es un mario bros
<ratman> sip 
<EduardoR> pero personalizado con la cara de artigas
<EduardoR> ya es educativo, las pelotas!
<ratman> sip, es todo lo contrario 
<EduardoR> el 1811, pensé que pintaba bien, pero 10 min despues era un sokoban 
<EduardoR> la parte educativa duro 5 comentarios de los personajes, luego era un quyest comun y corriente
<EduardoR> busqueda de cosas
<EduardoR> administrar un inventarios de objetos
<ratman> sip 
<EduardoR> y esquivar enemigos soldados que para variar son bien estúpidos
<ratman> es que todo ta desvirtuado 
<EduardoR> primero dejen de personalizar jueguitos y llamarles educativos
<ratman> es que las ideas deverian salir de la parte inyerezada
<ratman> no del programador o empresa
<ratman> ahora es quiero aportar, a ya se hago esto 
<ratman> y asi no d
<EduardoR> pero si le encargan a una empresa de juegos, un programa educativo, que esperaban?
<ratman> a
<ratman> esperaban un pacman
<ratman> es culpa del que lo encarga
<ratman> que no definio que queria
<ratman> solo dijo queiro esto 
<ratman> de forma muy vaga
<EduardoR> por eso mi crítica, no se neceita educacion, sino pedagogía
<EduardoR> no es lo mismo saber que enseñar
<EduardoR> es como un analfabeto en EEUU, sabe hablar ingles, pero no escribir. Yo no hablo inglés
<ratman> yep
<EduardoR> una cosa no implica la otra
<EduardoR> tener educacion no tienen nada que ver con saber enseñar
<EduardoR> eso me pegó en el forro
<ratman> sip 
<EduardoR> luego lo suavizé todo lo que pude
<ratman> a mi ese carlos me cayo mal 
<EduardoR> jejje
<ratman> por un cruce
<ratman> jeje
<EduardoR> si, recuerdo
<EduardoR> ta, perdonalo, porque no te conocía. Ya sabemos que sos famoso. Él no
<EduardoR> jajaja
<EduardoR> en realidad estoy medio caliente porque tengo entre manos 2 o 3 proyectos para XO
<EduardoR> hemos intentado con el MEC y del Plan Ceibal, que nos den bola, pero la parte "Pedagógica" brilla por su ausencia
<EduardoR> el tema que si lo tiro a la lista, me molestaría un poco que la idea se desvirtúe en un jueguito mario bros
<EduardoR> cuando hay una idea buena, lo menos hay que hacer un prototipo
<EduardoR> para decir esta primer version la hice yo
<EduardoR> que la mejore otro si pinta
<EduardoR> para lo del día del Datos abiertos, tenia para ahcer un generador de crucigramas
<EduardoR> con datos de arte uruguayo, pero sirve cualquier "diccionario"
<EduardoR> lo complicado es la estrategia para hacer un soft para el maestro, no para el niño
<EduardoR> por eso es un generador, luego el maestro que le los pase a los alumnos, ese el el programa
<ratman> yo toy anejando algo con prestame
<EduardoR> la infraestructura de distribución
<ratman> ina idea
<ratman> tal vez pueda servir
<EduardoR> todo sirve
<ratman> prestame tiene 2 partes
<EduardoR> si
<ratman> un tableron con plantillas
<ratman> que tiene que hacer alguien 
<ratman> maestro seguramete
<ratman> http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-pantallazo-7194622.html
<ratman> y un configurador
<ratman> para las plantillas
<ratman> la idea que se me ocurrio es que el config sea web
<EduardoR> para mi también, casi todo es web
<ratman> y que las plantillas puedan ser bajadas desde la web a eleccion, eso haria que las mismas ten disponibles para todos
<EduardoR> incluso pensé en que si el profe tiene un ubuntu, lo mejor es tener el servidor local
<EduardoR> en la clase
<ratman> yo lo pense en internet
<ratman> asi las mismas
<ratman> tan disponibles para otros maestros
<ratman> compartiendolas
<ratman> jeje
<EduardoR> yo decía por esos lugares que no tienen internet
<EduardoR> pero sincronizaría, obviamente
<ratman> sip, pero seguramente pueda descargarlas
<EduardoR> si, lograr un balance
<ratman> es algo que en poco tariamso viendo en poco 
<ratman> si logro hacer el barrido horizontal 
<EduardoR> se puso muy complicado, no?
<EduardoR> porque ve veo haciéndolo hace bastante
<ratman> sip, aunque se avanzo mucho en la version 2
<ratman> es otra version desde 0 
<ratman> mirastes el enlace
<EduardoR> si
<ratman> esta mas definido 
<ratman> y sin algunos de los problemas de la version 1
<EduardoR> no me acuerdo de la version anterior :)
<EduardoR> pero te creo
<ratman> http://ceibaljam.org/drupal/sites/default/files/juego.png?1302680601
<ratman> 1 version 
<ratman> gtk 
<ratman> la segunda cambio de todo a pygame
<EduardoR> otra es con los QR, y respondiendo preguntas, http://mnav.gub.uy/qrlogin.php
<ratman> a ver
<EduardoR> lo que me coparía es lograr un loguin sin usuario y contraseña
<EduardoR> allí hay 4 equipos
<EduardoR> genera una sesion automática
<ratman> un loguin si usuario y  pass
<ratman> no entiendo 
<EduardoR> sin login
<EduardoR> pero con sesion
<EduardoR> para que sea fácil
<EduardoR> es una innovación, no?
<EduardoR> un loguin sin usuario , ni contraseña
<ratman> algo asi 
<ratman> como generar un hash 
<ratman> y decir este soy yo 
<EduardoR> si eso
<EduardoR> lo hacen con las cookies
<EduardoR> no saben quien es, pero siempre es el mismo
<EduardoR> pero saben que es el mismo de otra vez
<EduardoR> la joda si hay 2 hermanitos en la mism maquina
<ratman> ahi no pudes usar ququies
<EduardoR> allí hay que buscarle la vuelta
<EduardoR> en realidad se puede
<ratman> cookies
<EduardoR> pero hay que buscar una forma de "token"
<EduardoR> un ID transportable
<EduardoR> para eso quería hacer algo memorizable como 2 o 3 palabras de diccionario
<EduardoR> vos sos: taza-escuela-tunica
<ratman> se podria pedir un apodo o nick o nombre
<ratman> y combinarlo 
<EduardoR> los apodos se repiten
<ratman> con u hash para saber que son 2 jugadores
<ratman> si yio ijuego cotibo en un pz
<ratman> pc
<EduardoR> claro, pero para moder moverse a otra maquina
<ratman> no voy a poner el mismo nombre
<ratman> bueno 
<ratman> entonces
<EduardoR> pero un ID de 3 palabras es aceptable, vos que pensas?
<ratman> que cuando entren 
<ratman> le den un codigo qr
<ratman> que es su identificador
<EduardoR> que contiene un SHA256
<ratman> sip lo que sea
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> o un personaje historico 
<EduardoR> bien exajerado, ajajja
<EduardoR> pero 3 palabras del diiconario 
<ratman> asi cada uno representaria un personage
<ratman> eso seria el ligin 
<EduardoR> cuantas palabras maneja un niño chico, no se pero quizás 100 seguro
<EduardoR> pero cuantos personajes hay?
<EduardoR> 3 palabras de un dicc de 100 son 1000000 permutaciones
<EduardoR> si consigo 1 millon de usuarios soy pelé
<ratman> jeje
<EduardoR> ta, dos palabras y extiendo el diccionario, y listo
<EduardoR> mas bien
<EduardoR> la cosa de hacerla facil
<EduardoR> en Second-life los apellidos eran fijos de una lista
<EduardoR> vos ponías  el nombre solamente
<EduardoR> asi todos eran nombres sensatos
<EduardoR> fue un buen truco
<EduardoR> lo del juego del jardin, tenia 4 equipos fijos
<EduardoR> o sea, cualquiera pisaba los puntajes de otro
<EduardoR> había que mejorarlo, y quedó en esa
<EduardoR> hay veces que es mas complicado una parte de un juego que sirva para muchos, que un juego concreto entero
<ratman> sip esopasa
<EduardoR> por eso quiero hacer juegos de ubuntu para el profesor y que se juegue en XO
<EduardoR> o en ambas XO y Ubuntu
<EduardoR> si es web, hasta en XP con mozilla :)
<EduardoR> tengo las magallanes y tengo los .deb del Theft Deterrent
<EduardoR> lo intalé en una que no los tenia, pero aun no logro que arranque solo
<EduardoR> el programa debe correr con "sudo /usr/bin/theftdeterren.sh"
<EduardoR> y eso requiere poner la contraseña
<EduardoR> pero como está ahora no la pide y funciona
<EduardoR> no se como lo hacen
<EduardoR> no encuentro donde lo pusieron
<EduardoR> desde donde se llama un binario como root sin password
<ratman> no conosco ese
<EduardoR> es un problema generico, igual
<EduardoR> seguro se ejecuta en la sesión del usuario, pero no se colo
<EduardoR> como
<EduardoR> aparece en el panel, junto al reloj
<EduardoR> y corre como root
<EduardoR> algun chanchullo hicieron
<EduardoR> hay un link , que llama al firefox, para destrabarla
<EduardoR> lo llama como root
<EduardoR> asi que cualquier cosa que hagas, guarda la conf como root y luego el firefox no anda mas
<EduardoR> por tener bloqueado el perfil
<ratman> umm
<EduardoR> lo que descubrí que ponen un certificado en el firefox
<EduardoR> si creas un usuario distinto, la entrada a httpS://jacaranda.ceibal.edu.uy ya te bloquea
<EduardoR> sabías que se oficializó lo de las firmas digitales en uy
<EduardoR> el viernes habia un evento de agesic
<ratman> sip 
<EduardoR> que era?
<ratman> solo escuch
<ratman> w
<ratman> e
<ratman> pero si usan las del correo 
<ratman> uf
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> hay algunas cosas, que solo andan con IE
<EduardoR> al final, dan certificados para hhtps?
<EduardoR> la extension del archivo será
<ratman> despues te averiguo 
<ratman> la verdad solo escuche poco 
<EduardoR> pero un certificado para un sitio es para apache, no el browser
<EduardoR> está lleno de sitios truchos que configuran seguro y luego no saben donde comprar el certificado
<EduardoR> https://www.softwarelibre.edu.uy/
<EduardoR> ahora ademas aceptan  http, antes solo era https. Los jodí suficiente, parece
<EduardoR> te suena Viñar?
<ratman> conosco a alguien con ese apellido 
<ratman> pero no se si es el mimso 
<ratman> e tema es que el correo por ejemplo 
<ratman> no regala cert
<ratman> un cert de sitio cuesta sus pesos
<ratman> y por ejemplo en linux no los reconoce por defecto 
<EduardoR> tambien se paga el dominio al Seciu
<EduardoR> es ssl, no importa el browser
<EduardoR> estás diciendo de las firmas digitales para personas
<EduardoR> la de sitios es otra cosa
<EduardoR> la última vez , creo que salía U$S40 anuales
<EduardoR> un org.uy sale U$S 25 anuales y el muso lo paga de la caja chica
<EduardoR> el gub.uy del museo
<ratman> sip 
<EduardoR> está a mi nombre
<ratman> un certificado de cito 
<ratman> sitio 
<ratman> anda como en 12 palos
<EduardoR> porque no aceptan ponerlo a nombre de una institución, carajo
<EduardoR> zarpado
<EduardoR> no puede ser
<EduardoR> es un puto numero 
<EduardoR> jajaja
<ratman> un de persona 880 pesos 
<ratman> creo 
<ratman> na
<ratman> bueno de memoria
<EduardoR> si, lo estoy leyendo
<ratman> 12 creo que son 2 a;os
<EduardoR> acabo de bajar pdf
<EduardoR> me muero
<ratman> yo no lo encontre jejej
<EduardoR> http://www.correo.com.uy/otrosdocumentos/pdf/tarifas/TarifasVentanillas01112011.pdf
<EduardoR> tarifa de escribano, no?
<ratman> bueno con lo que salio el sistema
<ratman> ademas de que compraron el mas apegado a win jejeje
<ratman> se entiende los costos 
<EduardoR> pero el Plan Ceibal puede pagar un certificado, no me jodas
<ratman> pero igual es bastante
<ratman> los de ceibal 
<ratman> suelen ser no costo 
<ratman> o asumifdo 
<ratman> ya que el correo es el que hacer cosas como responzabilidad social 
<EduardoR> jacaranda.ceibal.edu.uy
<EduardoR> recuerdo hace muchos años el MEC quería usarlos, pero que fuera gratis
<EduardoR> para el MEC, claro
<EduardoR> pero no se pudo
<ratman> ese 
<EduardoR> perolas firmas de los documentos no puden valer 880 cada persona
<ratman> ni es uyn certificado del correo 
<ratman> n de verisaing 
<ratman> yo puedo crear mu autoridad
<ratman> en mi pc
<EduardoR> y cuanto sale en verisign?
<ratman> y generar certificados
<ratman> para ella
<ratman> y o aria gratos
<ratman> pero no hay una validacion del root
<EduardoR> claro, por eso el mec es su propio certificador
<EduardoR> en el expediente electrónico
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> pues ahora ta hecho el root de uruguay
<EduardoR> pero quieren un sistema interinstitucional y eso no camina
<ratman> el tema es que si entre vos y yo 
<ratman> hacemso un root y confiamos 
<ratman> para nosotros andara
<ratman> para el mundo puede que no 
<EduardoR> pero internacional, no
<EduardoR> claro
<ratman> en el caso del correo 
<ratman> esta regsitrado 
<EduardoR> igual que ponele que deberia haber uno nacional, de alcance nacional
<ratman> por desgracia nunca se puso en linux
<ratman> pero entars en win y te reconoce internacionalmente 
<ratman> los certificafos
<EduardoR> que raro
<ratman> se pago mucho 
<ratman> pa eso 
<EduardoR> pero la raiz de certificados se actualiza seguido
<EduardoR> en linux
<ratman> el correo es autoridad desde el 98\
<EduardoR> vos decis que el correo no está?
<EduardoR> en ubuntu?
<ratman> nop es uno de los problemas
<ratman> que hay a veces
<EduardoR> no hay una raiz de certificadores?
<EduardoR> como los DNSs?
<ratman> no se tando 
<ratman> pero no se de donde lo toman 
<ratman> o como es en linux
<EduardoR> sabias que recientemente bajaron a un certificador que emitía RSA de 512
<EduardoR> y esos se pueden factorizar fácil, asi que empezaron a usar esos certificados
<EduardoR> por eso lo cerraron
<EduardoR> esa me interesa
<ratman> sip 
<EduardoR> voy a averigual
<EduardoR> porque con lo del certificador noruego?¿ creo que lo bajaron en pocos días
<EduardoR> yo estaba esperando que pareciera y apareció con esa descripcion
<EduardoR> el que tenia algunos certificados de googñe
<ratman> holas
<EduardoR> sigo aqui
<EduardoR> el certificado de Thwte sale muuucho mas caro :)
#ubuntu-uy 2011-12-11
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<ratman> nas
<EduardoR> hola PabloRubianes
<virusuy_> Aloha señores
<ratman> nas
<virusuy_> como baila ?
<ratman> ahi vamso domingo 
<ratman> y se termina :
<ratman> ((
<virusuy_> y bueh
<calisto> ratman, que tal , vos sabes cual es el programa que usa ricobaldi para 
<calisto> rcovaldi para armar su dstro
<calisto> algo como XXXzilla
<ratman> npi
<calisto> :-p
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-03
<EduardoR> hola ratman magu42 
<EduardoR> que raro tanta jente jejeje
<EduardoR> *Gente!
<magu42> holas
<EduardoR> hoy pasé la página web a MySql
<EduardoR> y un desarrollador que conocemos está molesto porque no lo subí a bazaar :)
<EduardoR> no tengo ninguna confianza que eso funcione
<ratman> jaja
<EduardoR> la única función que debe tener un programa de control de versiones es "controlar versiones"
<EduardoR> prefiero subir un zip que complicar usando un programa que solo pisa las modificaciones de otro y no podés recuperar
<EduardoR> grrr
<ratman> EduardoR, 
<ratman> no pisa las versiones
<ratman> no es tan asi 
<ratman> puedes regresar de versiones y mas, 
<EduardoR> intuitivo -10
<EduardoR> seguramente se puede, pero ya buscamos y hasta ahora solo pisamos
<EduardoR> el archivo con el password de la base de datos es parte del fuente.
<ratman> sip. solucion ponerlo en usn archivo de configuracion que no se suba al controlador de versiones por ejemplo 
<EduardoR> ese ES el archivo de configuracion
<EduardoR> cerre lo que no debía
<EduardoR> el archivo es importante
<EduardoR> bzr add config.inc.php
<EduardoR> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/usuario/www/bzr4/config.inc.php/".
<EduardoR> y encima lo considera una carpeta
<ratman> sacale el pass al subirlo por ejemplo 
<ratman> pero edu porqye no lo subimos en el taller
<ratman> ehhe
<EduardoR> si, que lo suba pablo
<EduardoR> me dice que no estoy registrado
<EduardoR> depende de las firmas digitales que "creo" que volví a poner en su sitio
<EduardoR> pero es todo muy confuso
<EduardoR> El sitio tiene 436 archivos!!!
<EduardoR> Está lleno de huérfanos
<ratman> uf
<EduardoR> deben ser 4 páginas
<gchaves> Buen día
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-04
<danielmato> hola...
<danielmato> ni mire el reloj
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas danielmato 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola a todos, ¿cómo están?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hay poca concurrencia hoy para la reunión 
<CarlosNeyPastor> arrancamos con la misma,les parece?
<danielmato> +1
<danielmato> vamos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> el 8 de diciembre se va a hacer un taller de Launchpad, Wiki y Comunidad en el MNAV (Museo Nacional de Artes Visuales)
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola eduardor 
<eduardor> hola
<eduardor> hay un pequeño problema
<eduardor> terminamos a las 18
<CarlosNeyPastor> no di hora de inicio aun 
<CarlosNeyPastor> te lo iba a preguntar
<eduardor> es que hay otro evento
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> no hay drama
<danielmato> a que hora empieza el taller?
<eduardor> sería a las 15
<eduardor> les cuento
<eduardor> mañana voy a FArq por lo del evento
<eduardor> de diciembre
<eduardor> y de paso cañazo, Ubuconla
<danielmato> genial
<eduardor> hay una empresa de publicidad que los llamó de pesado, slegal
<CarlosNeyPastor> eduardor, 
<eduardor> y tuvieron que migrar de apuro
<CarlosNeyPastor> pregunto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> asi mañana ya lo anuncio en g+
<eduardor> dime
<CarlosNeyPastor> el talles comienza a las  15:00 confirmado?
<eduardor> si ponele de 15 a 18
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok 
<eduardor> de 18 en adelante en el jardín :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok 
<CarlosNeyPastor> de 18 en adelante en el jardin pordemos hacer un ping pong de preguntas y respuestas
<eduardor> espero qe no sea poco y realme te se pica
<eduardor> *si realmente se pica
 * eduardor esta con un teclado espantoso
<eduardor> sigo contando?
<danielmato> dale
<eduardor> la empresa migró  como varios son prof. no tienen problema en presentar s caso en eventos
<danielmato> CarlosNeyPastor, poné en fb y g+ "llevar repelente para mosquitos"
<eduardor> y fue una migracion exitosa
<eduardor> en fb lo hago yo
<eduardor> pero falta un texto apropiado
<danielmato> ok
<eduardor> esto es o que deberiamos hacer hoy
<danielmato> "llevar repelente para mosquitos, que estos están criados con sangre charrúa"
<eduardor> http://mnav.gub.uy/cms.php?id=calendario
<eduardor> https://www.google.com/calendar/event?eid=ZGNhMHJ1YTNrZHY1bWdzbjBvcTA1b2ZmYzQgNWplY2poZGYxYW00aGd0MnIzYWhmajdtZDhAZw&ctz=America/Montevideo&gsessionid=OK
<eduardor> esto debería estar en la wiki
<eduardor> Taller de herramientas colaborativas de Ubuntu. Este taller creará la base de conocimiento para los grupos de educación, eventos y desarrollo. Orientado a público en general la primer hora y el resto se profundizará en el uso de las herramientas, así que se sugiere traer portátil. Auditorio Entrada libre y gratuita
<eduardor> les gusta?
<danielmato> +1
<eduardor> hay que  crear https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos/Cuarto%20Taller%20de%20Ubuntu%202012
 * eduardor quiere matar al que hizo los anteriores 3 links con espacios
<eduardor> eso va para el talller wiki no usar espacios en los url
<eduardor> cuando llegue a casa lo paso a la wiki
<eduardor> y agrego lo del repelente :P
<danielmato> sip, mirá que el sábado y domingo va a salir el sol, después de 4 días de lluvia, esos no van a picar, van a morder
<danielmato> bueno gente, yo también me retiro
<danielmato> nos vemos el sábado
<danielmato> abrazo grande
<nramirezuy> buenos dias
<gchaves> buenas, todo bien?
<nramirezuy> bien bien
<nramirezuy> vos?
<gchaves> bien, tratando de laburar, aunque con poco exito
<nramirezuy> jajajaa
<jonathan_> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-05
 * Linaporrras is listening to: "Desconocido - Desconocido"
 * Linaporrras is listening to: "Desconocido - Desconocido"
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-06
<ofprieto> Buenas noches :D
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas noches ofprieto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<somosbarrigas> buenas noches
<CarlosNeyPastor> todo tranquilo somosbarrigas 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> vas al evento del sabado?
<ofprieto> bien CarlosNeyPastor 
<somosbarrigas> perdón me entretuve
<somosbarrigas> voy el sábado sí
<somosbarrigas> me voy a alejar de la comutadora un rato, esta es una hora complicada para mí. Sigo conectado para leer lo que se hable ahora
<DGUERRERO> Buenas noches!
<lucasromerodb> hola
<gez> Buenas
<gez> Ahora es la reunión de UbuConLA?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola gez, ¿cómo estás? la reunión es a esta hora, en breve comenzara.
<DGUERRERO> .eso mismo iba a  preguntar yo jee
<gez> CarlosNeyPastor: Sos uno de los organizadores?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: hoy era la reúna cierto ?
<lucasromerodb> como hago para que no me salgan signos de ? en vez de caracteres con tílde?
<gez> Ah, hay reina y todo? Y se llama Sergio?
<gez> Lucas vos ves los acentos de lo que pongo yo? áéíóú
<lucasromerodb> si..... pero los de DGUERRERO o viperhoot no..
<gez> Creo que depende de la codificación de caracteres de cada cliente de irc
<lucasromerodb> ah ok ok
<gez> Si no me equivoco yo lo tengo en UTF-8
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, saludos
<SergioMeneses> reunion de q?
 * SergioMeneses anda con la cabeza perdida
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: yo justo te iba a pedir que me guardes el log
<DGUERRERO> Yo tampoco los veo jeje pero creo que es porque estoy desde mi móvil 
<gez> Pregunto si es la reunión de UbuConLA, porque acá venía a presentarles a lucasromerodb (los que estuvieron en la UbuConLA pasada ya lo conocen pero veo que no hay ninguno), que va a dar una mano con la parte de diseño, representando a graficalibre.org
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ok yo tengo todos los logs de todos los canales
 * unimix waves
<juancarlospaco> hi 
<unimix> un tremendo gustazo ver que estan juancarlospaco y lucasromerodb \o/
<lucasromerodb> :D
<unimix> sangre nueva :)
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<PabloRubianes> perdon la demora
<lucasromerodb> loco yo conozco a alguno pero no los ubico por los nics
<lucasromerodb> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=245468212249202&set=a.245456592250364.59035.245424705586886&type=1&theater
<unimix> fijate con un whois o lo que te brinde el cliente de IRC que estes usando y ahi te alcahuetea quien es quien
<juancarlospaco> ʘ‿ʘ
<somosbarrigas> muchachos, debo retirarme, estaré presente el sábado en el museo
<somosbarrigas> por cualquier cosa: leodelengua@gmail.com
<unimix> ahi estaremos con nuestro spam ;)
<unimix> 12 conectados descontando el bot y a somosbarrigas que saludo para irse
<unimix> una barrrrrbaridad !
<unimix> PabloRubianes, acomodate que ya largamos asi la gente no se aburre con mis pavadas :)
<PabloRubianes> dale no hay drama
<PabloRubianes> bueno buenas noches a todos
<PabloRubianes> y esperemos que esten todos conectados por la ubucon
<PabloRubianes> :-)
<juancarlospaco> :P
<unimix> quien esta por Brazil ?
<unimix> o Brasil que es lo mismo pero local
<viperhoot> PabloRubianes: poco escribiré, pero atento ;)
<unimix> Ok. Entonces Uy, Co, Arg estan presentes. Algun otro pais/LoCo Team ?
<viperhoot> unimix: Perú aquí
<PabloRubianes> no veo a nadie de brazil
<unimix> Gracias Peru !! Muy bueno !!
<unimix> vamos falar em Portugués assim a gente fica a vontade :)
<juancarlospaco> :0
<PabloRubianes> bueno esta SergioMeneses de colombia tambien
<PabloRubianes> asi que vamos sumando loco teams
<unimix> para a proxima vez
<tiagoscd> olá PabloRubianes :)
<DGUERRERO> Yo de u-co también 
<PabloRubianes> bueno llego brasil!!
<unimix> funciono !! :D
<unimix> vieron
<unimix> ?
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<tiagoscd> estamos aí :-)
<unimix> oi, tiagoscd, tudo bem ? fica a vontade :)
 * SergioMeneses saluda a los presentes!
<tiagoscd> unimix: olá, tudo sim e você? obrigado :)
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, unimix Spanish or English, please
<PabloRubianes> eso es el unico portugues que sabemos XD
 * SergioMeneses hides
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, portugues es permitido
<unimix> Beleza ! Prazer de ter voce na reuniao (discolpa mis erros, á muito tempo que nao escrivo Portugues)
<PabloRubianes> aca es el canal de uruguay y todo vale
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, \o
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: o/
<tiagoscd> unimix: thanks :)
<PabloRubianes> bueno antes que nada queria darle la bienvenida a tiagoscd que es de ubuntu br
<unimix> vamos lá, largemos, lets estart
<SergioMeneses> I meet members of ubuntu-br at uds
<SergioMeneses> *met
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, ↑↑↑
<tiagoscd> thanks PabloRubianes :)
<tiagoscd> SergioMeneses: yeah :)
<PabloRubianes> ademas tiagoscd me dijo que tenia intenciones de venir a montevideo para la ubuconla
<SergioMeneses> excelente
 * SergioMeneses tiene intensiones tambien :D esperemos que tenga dinero
<unimix> +1 tiagoscd en Montevideo !
<unimix> tiagoscd, vem com o Licio (Fonseca) !!
<unimix> PabloRubianes, status a la fecha ?
<PabloRubianes> estamos esperando la respuesta de la facultad
<tiagoscd> unimix: licio will be attending ubuconla? :)
<unimix> que no sea como con la U Austral, please !
<PabloRubianes> no es publica
<PabloRubianes> y migro todo a ubuntu
<juancarlospaco> jeje
<PabloRubianes> y son conocidos de eduardo
<unimix> tiagoscd, I don't know at the moment but if you invites him .. may be He will came
<PabloRubianes> tiagoscd, hablaste con Ayrton? el queria venir tambien
<PabloRubianes> creo
<PabloRubianes> bueno en cuanto a status de fecha lo estamos cerrando pronto
<tiagoscd> unimix: well, I could talk with him :)
<PabloRubianes> en cuanto nos den el OK
<unimix> Quiero presentarles a alguien que esta presente y que sera clave para todo lo que sea imagen y diseño grafico
<tiagoscd> PabloRubianes: he is not connected by now
<unimix> tiagoscd, Great !!
<PabloRubianes> tiagoscd, I'll talk to him 
<PabloRubianes> unimix, presente
<tiagoscd> PabloRubianes: I think you can found ayrton on Steam chat, he's connected every time
<PabloRubianes> I have no steam :S
<unimix> Esta con nosotros lucasromerodb (aka Lucas Romero Dibenedetto), miembro de Grafica Libre
<PabloRubianes> grrrr
<juancarlospaco> lol
<lucasromerodb> :D
<PabloRubianes> BIEN!!! vamo Vamo!
<juancarlospaco> Grosso !   :P
<unimix> lucasromerodb, no te podes quejar de la recepcion que te estan dando. Mas que si fueras una estrella porno :)
<lucasromerodb> jajajajajaja
<PabloRubianes> unimix, correccion
<lucasromerodb> uno hace lo que puede
<PabloRubianes> ni que fuera una mina
<unimix> sisi, a eso me referia, PabloRubianes
<unimix> lucasromerodb, GEZ tiene el status de God Member, asi que vos vendrias a ser algo asi como el Espirtu Santo para nosotros :P
<lucasromerodb> vamos a hacer lo posible para que ubuconla se vea de la mejor forma posible!
<lucasromerodb> jajaja
<danielmato> buenas noches a todos
<PabloRubianes> genial
<unimix> PabloRubianes, Edu esta a cargo del website, cierto ? Habria que conectarlo con lucasromerodb asi se entienden en lo que sea necesario
<PabloRubianes> edu y yo
<ofprieto> hola danielmato o/
<PabloRubianes> el es mas el admin
 * unimix esta poniendo los fideos porque ya estan todos
<PabloRubianes> yo el programador
<PabloRubianes> pero se aceptan commits :)
<danielmato> che, no los saludo uno por uno porque son un monton...
<unimix> ok, y quien seria el encargado de la imagen ? El asesor amigo u otra persona ?
 * danielmato se emociono, nunca vió tanta gente en este canal
<PabloRubianes> unimix, imagen?
<PabloRubianes> de la ubucon o del sitio?
<unimix> si, de ambas cosas porque la imagen debe ser homogenea para todo el acontecimiento mas alla del canal de comunicacion
<unimix> el logo seria el mismo, cierto ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> eduardo le cambio el 2012 por 2013
<unimix> los colores en general, tambien ?
<PabloRubianes> es el que esta en las redes sociales
<PabloRubianes> si
<unimix> es decir, fondos, bordes, etc.
<PabloRubianes> la idea es actualizar el sitio
<PabloRubianes> y si podemos hacer un estilo nuevo
<PabloRubianes> para mejorarlo
<PabloRubianes> digamos
<unimix> ok. Y que layout se le quiere dar ahora ?
<lucasromerodb> yo creo que la estética debería mantenerse dentro de los mismos lineamientos, que eso no implica que se pueda hacer una modificación para adaptarlo visualmente con el lugar de la conferencia
<PabloRubianes> unimix, la otra vez hablamos de 2 opciones
<PabloRubianes> o ser mas parecidos al sitio de UDS
<PabloRubianes> o hacer algo innovador
<PabloRubianes> mas copado
<PabloRubianes> pero no se que quieren
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, una votacion o algo asi
<unimix> cierto. Personalmente y sin animo de ofender, prefiero algo mas personalizado
<PabloRubianes> quieren votar?
<unimix> UDS es UDS y UbuConLA es otra cosa
<PabloRubianes> y ya decidimos ahora?
<SergioMeneses> unimix, puede ser similar en cuanto a la distribucion del contenido
<lucasromerodb> desde mi punto de vista y los que participamos en grafica libre creemos que las votaciones no funcionan muy bien
<SergioMeneses> no necesariamente la misma plantilla
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, no votacion para todo
<PabloRubianes> sino para dise;o UDS o nuevo
<PabloRubianes> despues es lo que dise;ador diga
<unimix> coincido con lucasromerodb, y entiendo lo que propones SergioMeneses
<unimix> lucasromerodb, en un ratito te comparto el material que se realizo para la edicion de este año
<lucasromerodb> la gráfica decis??
<unimix> y luego PabloRubianes te pasa una URL para que puedan jugar con el layout y demas elementos del website
<lucasromerodb> la gráfica de ubuconla 2012 la tengo toda aca en mi compu :D
<unimix> si, los elementos graficos que se hicieron para la edicion de ARG
<unimix> todo todo ?
<lucasromerodb> todo todo... 
<PabloRubianes> bien
<unimix> Excelente !! Eso es estar un paso adelante
<lucasromerodb> es mas, con gez lo compartimos via ubuntu one
<unimix> claro, de ahi te hablaba
<PabloRubianes> genial!
 * JHOSMAN llegando tarde, me siento a escuchar ando lleno de trabajo =( 
<lucasromerodb> lo último nuevo que hicimos fue el certificado de asistencia y colaboración
<lucasromerodb> pero ese no lo subí 
<unimix> si y uno objetos tomados de la UDS de principios de año que estan muy buenos pero no los llegamos a uasr
<unimix> usar
<SergioMeneses> lucasromerodb, excelente indea
<SergioMeneses> idea
<SergioMeneses> xD
<PabloRubianes> entonces el sitio arranco con lucasromerodb y listo
<PabloRubianes> vemos que sale
<lucasromerodb> todos vieron el certificado de asistencia??
<lucasromerodb> quedó muy lindo
<unimix> ok, como dicen en el Golf: Adelante y suerte
<unimix> si
<PabloRubianes> bien otro tema importante
<SergioMeneses> lucasromerodb, tienes el link?
<PabloRubianes> hay que hacer ruido!
<lucasromerodb> ahi lo paso a ubuone
<PabloRubianes> post en todos lados
<unimix> pero tampoco lo llegamos a usar, asi que podemos estrenar varias cosas el año que viene
<unimix> tiagoscd, da pra entender ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> lo usamos para uruguay
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, ping
<juancarlospaco> :)
<PabloRubianes> asi que hagan propaganda de la ubuconla
<PabloRubianes> porque cuanto antes la gente sepa antes planea el viaje
<tiagoscd> sorry guys, I'm on a hangout by now, but once finish it I'll read the conversation
<unimix> mientras la facu se expide, Canonical llega a Enero para decidir el sponsorship, demosle para adelante con el website
<lucasromerodb> http://ubuntuone.com/7DH3gcpqPBVNqwP4skasXk
<PabloRubianes> tiagoscd, ok, go ahead
<SergioMeneses> lucasromerodb, ++
<PabloRubianes> unimix, si
<SergioMeneses> unimix, PabloRubianes como quedo lo de canonical?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, lo que comente el miercoles pasado
<lucasromerodb> ese era el de disertante
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, veo
<lucasromerodb> y este es el de asistente: http://ubuntuone.com/5uzaRw7BuSDpGv0cZUqbkm
<PabloRubianes> el 2 de enero mando mail otra vez
<SergioMeneses> lucasromerodb, quedaron muy bien... 
<PabloRubianes> estan muy copados
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, el 1o de enero a la 1am hora de londres
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, te acordas si llegaron a hacer banners para webs?
<PabloRubianes> como propaganda?
<SergioMeneses> yo me entere que atienden los asuntos como se desarrolla la distro... cada seis meses
<lucasromerodb> si 
<juancarlospaco> son muy buenos los diseños, sin ser sobrecargado es elegante
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, me dijeron que en enero hablan del presupuesto de sponsoreo de eventos
<unimix> esos banners hay que trabajarlos ASAP y publicarlos para que la gente los publique asi nos ayuda con la difusion
<PabloRubianes> si por eso
<unimix> toques minimos y salen con fritas
<PabloRubianes> que digan montevideo 2013
<PabloRubianes> y link al sitio
<unimix> exacto
<unimix> hasta aqui, venimos con pilas. A no aflojar !
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> otra cosa
<PabloRubianes> es re publicar el llamado a disertantes
<PabloRubianes> solo van 2 charlas
<unimix> ah, cierto !! Yo tengo un par por lo menos para presentar
<PabloRubianes> sobretodo para guardarte el tema
<unimix> casos reales tomados de trabajos en empresas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, creo que viperhoot puede ayudar pasando la noticia a peru tambien
<SergioMeneses> xD
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, todo sirve
<PabloRubianes> y busquen sponsors
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: PabloRubianes estoy, pero disculpen si no participo mucho, estoy algo ocupadin, yo reviso el log
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, haz hablado con alguien de -ve?
<lucasromerodb> alguien debería hacer contacto allá en uruguay para imprimir todo lo que es gráfica
<unimix> si, si los LoCo Teams que no estan hoy aqui ven que cada vez hay mas referentes a UbuConLA, percibiran que la cosa esta tomando masa critica y querran agregarse
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, no, tengo que hablar con cesar todavia
<PabloRubianes> no lo encuentro nunva
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, ya estamos en eso
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, es como a efrain... me debe una conversacion :S
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, ese va a ser EduardoR
<lucasromerodb> ;)
<SergioMeneses> unimix, +1
<unimix> Efrain is MIA :P
<PabloRubianes> y concretamente este sabado tenemos una reunion presencial con la gente de uruguay para activar a los peresosos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, raro que  ubuntu-cl no haya contactado tampoco
<juancarlospaco> jeje
<unimix> los LoCos que participen de estas reuniones deberian enviar sus logos asi los incluimos en las presentaciones en general
<SergioMeneses> unimix, perfecto
<PabloRubianes_> si
<PabloRubianes_> eso es basico
<unimix> website, papeleria, banners, etc.
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ubuntulog2 es mas los pueden poner en un banner en el sitio
<PabloRubianes_> igual que los Sponsors que consiga el loco
<PabloRubianes_> SergioMeneses, eso hicimos en 2012
<PabloRubianes> mira el sitio abajo estan los logos de AR y UY
<unimix> si, lo que busco ahora es el efecto participativo en el website fundamentalmente
<unimix> asi quienes ingresar para saber de que se trata UbuConLA ven que hay presencia de varios paises
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dale
<unimix> no solo dos
<unimix> y digo que figuren por lo menos los que participen de estas reuniones por si no pueden enviar un representante
<unimix> a Montevido
<lucasromerodb> alguien la tiene clara con el tema web??
<lucasromerodb> vos PabloRubianes
<lucasromerodb> ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> el sitio 2012 lo hice yo
<lucasromerodb> joya
<unimix> lucasromerodb, defini por extension "tema web"
<PabloRubianes> y el de ubuntu-uy www.ubuntu.com.uy
<PabloRubianes> lo hice yo
<PabloRubianes> pero en lo grafico soy un queso y lo asumo
<PabloRubianes> :P
<lucasromerodb> me refiero a adaptar propuestas gráficas a html, css y todo eso
<unimix> ok, si PabloRubianes no es tan queso con eso :P
<PabloRubianes> si, el sitio gez me paso una imagen de como tenia que quedar y todos los archivos de imagen separados
<PabloRubianes> y me maneje
<lucasromerodb> claro pero estaría bueno hacer una propuesta estética mas rica.
<tiagoscd> folks, if you need I can help with website development
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, el sitio que hay ahora fue un salir del paso
<unimix> PabloRubianes, tiagoscd esta fazendo uma boa !
<PabloRubianes> por eso nos gustaria algo mas rico, o copado o como se diga
<PabloRubianes> tiagoscd, the website will be @ launchpad
<tiagoscd> oh, fine
<lucasromerodb> http://ubuntuone.com/0j7r8ciEbdRxCXwjtsDDGm
<PabloRubianes> so everyone can help
<unimix> lucasromerodb, lo que vos quieras introducir, dale pra frente com a proposta
<lucasromerodb> eso era lo que gez había planteado
<lucasromerodb> a mi parecer tiene una estética muy de blog
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, is there a 
<SergioMeneses> lol
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, si eso fue lo que me paso gez a mi
<SergioMeneses> hay un proyecto ya?
<lucasromerodb> y estaría mejor que también se perciba como página
<PabloRubianes> y quedo lo que hay ahora
<PabloRubianes> si SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> me gano el enter :S
<lucasromerodb> algo como la pagina principal de www.ubuntu.com
<unimix> la idea de todo esta trasnochada es que cad auno pueda darse el gusto de generar una buena cantidad de endorfinas haciendo lo que hace para colaborar
<unimix> no solo divertirse sino tambien disfrutar !
<lucasromerodb> jajaajja
<lucasromerodb> me parece bien
<PabloRubianes> https://launchpad.net/ubuconla-web
<unimix> lucasromerodb, lo que necesites de los demas, ya sabes, lo pedis, lo tenes
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, claro me parece bien eso de que sea mas pagina
<PabloRubianes> sobretodo hacerlo mas ancho
<PabloRubianes> no tan finito
<lucasromerodb> si. no lo había notado. hay que hacerlo un toque mas ancho
<PabloRubianes> te digo porque nos costo que las cosas entren en ese ancho
<unimix> quienes se encargan de los commits via Bazaar a LP ?
<PabloRubianes> unimix, la branch esta moderada (por Beuno y yo)
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pero no lo moderes
<PabloRubianes> y si queres te haces una branch y pedis el clasico "Merge request"
<SergioMeneses> simplemente filtra a los q se pueden vincular al proyecto
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, claro que se modera
<unimix> ok, excelente. Entonces el material te lo pasana vos, PabloRubianes, y vos te encargas de actualizar
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, si lo dejas sin moderar no hay control de que se haga cualquier cosa
<PabloRubianes> te haces tu branch y despues haces el merge request
<PabloRubianes> unimix, despues que el merge esta pronto cualquier con usuario en el servidor puede subirla
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, se supone que se trabaja sobre un blueprint para ello
<unimix> el branch es obligatorio, local o remoto, pero es mandatorio, asi que da lo mismo moderado o no
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, la seguridad nunca esta de mas
<SergioMeneses> mmm
<PabloRubianes> sino todo el mundo esta trabajando sobre lo mismo
<PabloRubianes> hay que tener orden
<SergioMeneses> bueno... sigamos
<unimix> alguna repercusion de la propuesta de sponsors locales para recuardar para viaticos de cada LoCo Team ?
<lucasromerodb> con quien tendría que tener yo contacto directo para el area de diseño?? con vos PabloRubianes??
<PabloRubianes> si
<lucasromerodb> pasame tu mail que ya te comparto la carpeta de ubuntu one con toda la gráfica
<PabloRubianes> pablorubianes [AT] gmail
<lucasromerodb> ko
<unimix> PabloRubianes, fijate si no la tenes ya compartida por GEZ
<PabloRubianes> unimix, no
<unimix> o por mi, com reshare
<PabloRubianes> y la tuya no me aparece mas
<PabloRubianes> no se que paso con eso
<PabloRubianes> unimix, de los locos no
<PabloRubianes> solo argentina digo formalmente que queria participar
<PabloRubianes> y SergioMeneses por lo que me habia dicho preferian no hacerlo no?
<unimix> ok. porque eso tambien depende del website como presentacion
<PabloRubianes> para no mesclar plara y loco team
<PabloRubianes> si no entendi mal
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, hacer que?
<unimix> si, de aqui hay intencion de lograr algun sponsor que nos acompañe
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, que ubuntu colombia participe en el sistema de sponsoreo de locos
<unimix> y costee parte del gasto
<PabloRubianes> capaz que no entendi bien
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no se... yo no soy del concilio ya
<SergioMeneses> igual les comparto la información pero no se que hayan decidido
<JHOSMAN> PabloRubianes: no entendí tu punto de "sponsoreo" 
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, te habia entendido eso, por favor que se comuniquen conmigo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, yo se que hablaron de la uds hace poco
<unimix> un temita con los sponsors: Si ubican a uno que tiene presencia o realiza operaciones con otros paises, Uruguay por ej., hay que tentarlo con la posibilidad de tener presencia ahi el año que viene
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ellos tienen ya la información, ya es desicion de ellos... ellos se comunican contigo
<PabloRubianes> JHOSMAN, te explico 
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, pero podes decirles que lo hagan???
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ok
<SergioMeneses> igual les vuelvo a compartir el post de g+
<PabloRubianes> sino un mail
<PabloRubianes> JHOSMAN, es asi
<PabloRubianes> lo que dijimos es que una forma de ayudar a gente de LoCo teams a venir a uruguay era
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, claro todo en un email
<PabloRubianes> que cada locoteam busque sponsors para el evento
<PabloRubianes> y que si encuentran esa plata la usen (como mejor le paresca al loco repartirla) para venir al evento y pagar parte del viaje y estadia
<JHOSMAN> si eso lo tengo claro 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, entonces?
<PabloRubianes> y la empresa que ponga pasa a ser sponsor Ubucon
<JHOSMAN> es que PabloRubianes dijo "que ubuntu colombia participe en el sistema de sponsoreo de locos" no me quedo claro 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, era eso xD
<lucasromerodb> PabloRubianes: chequeá mail
<SergioMeneses> que los sponsors locales quedan como sponsor oficial
<JHOSMAN> a que hace referencia al "Sistema"
<JHOSMAN> ahhh veo 
<JHOSMAN> ;)
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, usted es estudiante... si consigue patrocinio de su universidad.. pues se agrega a su universidad
<JHOSMAN> =) 
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, no
<JHOSMAN> umm
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no?
<PabloRubianes> el patrocinio no es individual
<PabloRubianes> es por loco
<PabloRubianes> y el loco decide
<tiagoscd> I'll try to found some sponsors here from Brazil
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, creeme con el poco patrocinio todo es aceptable
<PabloRubianes> yo consigo un sponsor para mi loco
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si pero puede ser, PabloRubianes va en representacion de ubuntu-uy a la ubuconla 
<SergioMeneses> es personal
<SergioMeneses> en ese sentido
<PabloRubianes> pero no
<PabloRubianes> yo voy en representacion de ubuntu-uy si ubuntu-uy dice
<PabloRubianes> sino yo soy yo
<SergioMeneses> ok
<PabloRubianes> y no represento a nadie
<SergioMeneses> entonces mira
<PabloRubianes> unimix, vos que decis?
<SergioMeneses> claro q debe haber una aprovacion
<SergioMeneses> pero tampoco se puede ser excluyene
<SergioMeneses> excluyente
<SergioMeneses> es decir
<SergioMeneses> si unimix se consigue un slot lo logico es q el mejor candidato para ir sea el
<SergioMeneses> no?
<PabloRubianes> me parece que si se hace personal, va a generar problemas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, entiendo el punto
<SergioMeneses> pero mira
<juancarlospaco> :/
<SergioMeneses> por lo menos aqui el patrocinio es poco por lo q hemos visto
<unimix> por definicion un patrocinador es alguien que brinda algun tipo de ayuda a cambio de publicidad, participacion, mencion, etc. 
<unimix> asi que si es un individuo o una organizacion, daria lo mismo
<unimix> mientras las condiciones del patrocinio sean conocidas, comprendidas y aceptadas por ambas partes
<juancarlospaco> es un comun acuerdo
<juancarlospaco> :)
<SergioMeneses> es dificil
<SergioMeneses> a lo mejor pueda escribir algo al respecto
<unimix> y esten conformes reciprocamente, para mi vale que sea una persona fisica o una organizacion
<PabloRubianes> si pero un acuerdo entre quien?
<PabloRubianes> no el punto no es quien sponsorea
<PabloRubianes> sino quien usa el sponsoreo
<SergioMeneses> a manera personal... en este momento no represento a uco de manera administrativa, como lo dije 
<unimix> entre el patrocinador y la organizacion del acontecimiento
<juancarlospaco> +1
<PabloRubianes> yo lo que digo es lo siguiente:
<PabloRubianes> ponele que yo consigo que una empresa X ponga plata para un viaje
<PabloRubianes> no por eso yo tengo que ser el que viaja
<PabloRubianes> el LoCo tiene que elegir a quien
<unimix> PabloRubianes, creo que una empresa pone guita porque quiere que viajes vos y no otro
<SergioMeneses> exacto
<SergioMeneses> ese es mi punto
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si por lo menos el patrocinador es una universidad
<unimix> pero puede suceder que de comun acuerdo quede a decision del LoCo determinar quien viaja con consentimiento del sponsor
<SergioMeneses> le dara la oportunidad a su estudiante
<SergioMeneses> unimix, PabloRubianes yo diria q el loco decide si tiene voz oficial o es representante oficial o algo asi
<juancarlospaco> habria que definir explicito "consigo"
<PabloRubianes> si
<unimix> veamos ... si se da el caso de que un LoCo no se interesa en UbuConLA pero uno de sus miembros si y este consigue un sponsor y asiste por su cuenta, el LoCo no tiene presencia sino un individuo que es miembro (como algo circusntancial)
<PabloRubianes> si les parece que asi esta bien no tengo drama
<danielmato> Bueno gente
<PabloRubianes> si puede ser
<danielmato> me retiro
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo digo que siempre hay que mirar los diferentes puntos de vista
<unimix> pensemos esto para la proxima reunion y ahi vemos si podemos llegar a un consenso
<PabloRubianes> pero me parece que antes de "conseguir un sponsor" tendria que comunicarse con la organizacion
<SergioMeneses> unimix, ++
<JHOSMAN> +1
<PabloRubianes> ya que asi abrimos la puerta que alguien que no queremos que venga
<danielmato> saludos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, :O
<PabloRubianes> no solo venga sino que nos encaje sponsor
<unimix> bye danielmato !
<SergioMeneses> no es un evento abierto?
<PabloRubianes> ejemplo, tu amigo mistico unimix 
<PabloRubianes> :P
 * SergioMeneses se despide de danielmato 
<danielmato> bye unimix
<JHOSMAN> lo mismo q dice SergioMeneses  
<juancarlospaco> " te pase el mail de la empresa sponsor, ahora pagame un viaje " ponele, jejeje  :P
<danielmato> Saludos a todos
<unimix> SergioMeneses, por lo que acaba de recordarme PabloRubianes, es semi abierto o semi cerrado, com oquieras verlo
<danielmato> SergioMeneses, muchas gracias por el comentario
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, ;)
<virusuy> que pasa aca?
<virusuy> tengo que venir a poner orden ?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, reunion ubuconla
<danielmato> hola y chau virusuy
<SergioMeneses> juancarlospaco, si es algo como folclorico
<virusuy> vine con delay
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, creo que deberia haber un formulario
<SergioMeneses> para los sponsors
<juancarlospaco> en la Web
<unimix> SergioMeneses, es decir, sabemos quienes (por ahora) no queremos que esten el año que viene. Pero no tenemos un alista completa ni cerrada, se puede modificar en cualquier momento
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, lo que tiene que haber es un mail de la persona que quiere buscar sponsors solicitando permiso de usar nuestro evento para esto
<SergioMeneses> unimix, veo
<PabloRubianes> ademas ejemplo
<PabloRubianes> yo busco un sponsor el sponsor paga
<unimix> digamos que si Microsoft Colombia quiere patrocinarte, lamentablemente quizas digamos que no, por ejemplo
<PabloRubianes> y yo me voy de rula y trolas?
<unimix> invita, PabloRubianes !!
<PabloRubianes> aparte de invitar
<juancarlospaco> jejeje
<PabloRubianes> tenemos un sponsor que pago y plata que no podemos usar
<SergioMeneses> unimix, como q no :S si ellos patrocinaron la linuxconf este año
<PabloRubianes> por eso digo que el loco tiene que manejar la situacion y hacerse cargo
<unimix> SergioMeneses, pero esto es UbuConLA, no es ni UDS ni LinuxConf ni PyCon, etc.
<unimix> de alguna forma lo que dice PabloRubianes tiene sentido formal
<unimix> logico
<SergioMeneses> unimix, PabloRubianes suena perfecto... pero creo que ese tipo de cosas se deben detallar en los comunicados
<unimix> y para ser mas mercenario aun, si MS Colombia quiere patrocinar, la tarifa es el quintuple de la standard
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, ni que venga el papa, san pedro y todos los apostoles me voy a fumar que Microsoft XX sponsoree la ubuconla
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, take it easy bro
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, si si
<unimix> o sea paga todos lo sgastos, la rula y las trolas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, unimix lo q les digo es que se debe tener todos los puntos en cuenta
<SergioMeneses> por eso mi preguntsa
<SergioMeneses> -s
<unimix> y aun asi, sigo pensando si no es un amala decision
<PabloRubianes> una cosa es necesitar sponsors y otro vendernos en lo mas preciado (la honra)
<unimix> esta clarisimo lo que propones SergioMeneses, solo estoy pensando en voz alta para que los demas puedan sacar sus propias conclusiones
<unimix> no para que acepten al pie de la letra lo que piense o diga
<SergioMeneses> es complicado
<PabloRubianes> yo solo tire que para tener mas controlado todo
<PabloRubianes> el loco se tenia que hacer cargo
<SergioMeneses> al menos yo sino voy a esta, fijo a la del otro año si! no puedo faltar a mas
<PabloRubianes> ademas para que vengan los miembros mas valiosos
<unimix> de minima confirmar que el interesado esta inscripto y luego que participo
<PabloRubianes> que no son necesariamente los que tienen contactos o van a una universidad que da pasajes a eventos
<unimix> entregando el certificado de asistencia o el que sea
<unimix> quiero un sponsor que garpe una choriceada !!
 * JHOSMAN lo siento debo salir tengo mucho trabajo =S un saludo asterismo juancarlospaco lucasromerodb ofprieto PabloRubianes  platschi SergioMeneses 
<PabloRubianes> saludos JHOSMAN 
 * JHOSMAN tiagoscd unimix virusuy 
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, that the force be with you!
<juancarlospaco> saludos JHOSMAN 
<unimix> JHOSMAN, o/ Gracias por haber estado con nosotros !
<PabloRubianes> me parece que hay reveer lo del sponsor
<tiagoscd> see you JHOSMAN :)
<PabloRubianes> pero un mail solicitando permiso sea el loco o una persona tendria que haber
<PabloRubianes> no?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si
<SergioMeneses> eso si
<SergioMeneses> como un certificado que es aprovado o tiene el visto bueno
<SergioMeneses> aprobado!!!
<PabloRubianes> si
<unimix> approved
<PabloRubianes> o la prueba de que le dijimos que no
<SergioMeneses> unimix, si me ruedan las dos
<lucasromerodb> system76?
<unimix> seria un lujo tener a system76 de sponsor. Que hay que hacer para lograrlo ?
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, seria genial, pero por aca todavia no venden
<lucasromerodb> por eso mismo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pero en brazil si
<PabloRubianes> como que no veo lo comercial que les puede resultar
<SergioMeneses> no?¿
<PabloRubianes> creo que si
<lucasromerodb> a ellos les conviene no??
<lucasromerodb> hacer un poco de publi
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, lucasromerodb se puede intentar
<lucasromerodb> expandirse digo...
<PabloRubianes> si
<SergioMeneses> ademas yo conozco a varios que trabajan alla y son bien ;)
<SergioMeneses> al menos pasarles la informacion
<unimix> veamos, el no de s76 ya l otenemos, vayamos por un si
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> otra cosa
<PabloRubianes> abri una carpeta en gdrive
<PabloRubianes> para archivos de texto
<PabloRubianes> y si comparto esa carpeta comparto todo lo de adentro
<PabloRubianes> listas de sponsors y eso
<PabloRubianes> las podemos poner ahi
<PabloRubianes> como listado de ideas y etc
<unimix> podrias volver a enviar el link,please ?
<PabloRubianes> de gdrive?
<unimix> sep
<PabloRubianes> te comparto por mail
<unimix> ah, ok
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, unimix tienen alguna idea de lo q ofreca canonical como sponsor?
<lucasromerodb> canonical no manda los cd y toda la huevada de merchandaising??
<PabloRubianes> si pero es por el evento
<SergioMeneses> lucasromerodb, pero aparte de eso?
<PabloRubianes> de loco en un evento
<PabloRubianes> pedimos plata
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, y q mas?
<unimix> hasta donde tenemos como experiencia, dinero mas merchandising. Ademas, del video de Mark de la apertura de este año (otro tema para la lista de cosas por hacer)
<PabloRubianes> y plata
<SergioMeneses> o0
<PabloRubianes> a quien le pedimos video? jono?
<PabloRubianes> o otro?
<SergioMeneses> que pongan un stand de canonical asi todo enchulado
<PabloRubianes> asi no es siempre mark
<lucasromerodb> video gráfico de apertura como el que hizo martin eschoyez la ves pasada
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jono es sencillo
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, para eso tiene que venir gente de canonical
<SergioMeneses> o daniel holbach
<PabloRubianes> podemos pedirle a los 2
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, se les invita ;)
<unimix> para mi esta bien que sea Mark, es el mas conocido afuera de la comunidad Ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> yo me comunico
<PabloRubianes> unimix, pero siempre el mismo hablando?
<PabloRubianes> ya tenemos video de mark
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, tiene razon
<unimix> Si, en la UDS pasa lo mismo con la apertura, o no ?
<PabloRubianes> unimix, pero esta ahi, no es video
<PabloRubianes> :P
<unimix> quien hace las presentaciones claves ?
<PabloRubianes> nunca fui
<SergioMeneses> es mas saben que seria una practica buena... a mi me gusto mucho el sistema de mini-entrevistas que tienen en la uds, deberiamos aplicar algo similar a los miembros de latinoamerica q aportan a ubuntu de manera tangible
<SergioMeneses> eso nos daria un plus en el planet
<unimix> es que el video reemplaza a la invitacion de estar presencialmente, cosa que suele suceder porque "tiene una genda apretadisima"
<SergioMeneses> unimix, si... 
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, lo de las entrevistas lo habiamos propuesto
<PabloRubianes> pero no se si en video o en texto
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, video!
<PabloRubianes> a la gente que venia
<unimix> o en ambos formatos
<SergioMeneses> unimix, PabloRubianes el video es mas llamativo
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, pero en el planet no entienden espa;ol
<SergioMeneses> lo q si se puede hacer son como subtitulos en ingles pues para los locos del planet
<unimix> para la UbuCon que hicimos en el 2010 habia una persona que hacia entrevistas
<PabloRubianes> pera que no entendi
<PabloRubianes> entrevistas en el evento?
<unimix> sep
<unimix> a los disertantes, a los asistentes
<PabloRubianes> yo pense que entrevistas antes para generar interes
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, unimix como esta: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tools/packaging/
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<SergioMeneses> digo como esta
<unimix> tambien se puede hacer antes como promocion
<SergioMeneses> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHLM34RZIek&feature=g-hist
 * SergioMeneses btw ya esta el manual de developers en Español xD
<PabloRubianes> si vi el mail de daniel hoy
<unimix> creo que algo de esto lo habiamos charlado para este año pero con todos los problemas que se presentaron quedo pendiente
<PabloRubianes> a mi me parece bien los videos en el evento
<PabloRubianes> y entrevistas de texto para antes
<PabloRubianes> asi no es tan complicado firmarlo
<PabloRubianes> con webcam y eso quedan horribles
<unimix> sep, mejor texto con un par de fotos
<unimix> es mas facil su post produccion tambien, traduccion inclusive
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<PabloRubianes> sobretodo de presentacion
<SergioMeneses> unimix, no... nada como el video
<PabloRubianes> de este va a hablar
<SergioMeneses> entonces sin subtitulos
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, pero eso lo hacemos en el evento
<PabloRubianes> estamos hablando de antes del evento
<PabloRubianes> antes del evento una entrevista en texto y un par de fotos y queda genial
<PabloRubianes> la gente va conociendo a los expositores
<unimix> antes de que se vayan todos, la proxima la hacemos aqui, el mismo dia y hora ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> yo llego en hora
<unimix> ok. Temas para tratar: Sponsoships y entrevistas pre acontecimiento
<PabloRubianes> tendriamos que juntar temas toda la semana para tener mas claras las reunuones no?
<unimix> seria superador
<PabloRubianes> espero tener mas noticias esta proxima semana
<unimix> agenda, que le dicen
<PabloRubianes> me comunico con eduardor
<unimix> ok
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, unimix se pueden hacer una lista de temas por email
<PabloRubianes> unimix, ya te comparti la carpeta del drive
<SergioMeneses> creo que seria mas productivo
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, o en la wiki
<SergioMeneses> y de paso se generan discuciones asi que llegariamos con algo adelantado
<PabloRubianes> otro aviso
<unimix> se publica en la wiki y se avisa de nuevos contenidos por mail
<lucasromerodb> pasa el link de la wiki
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana a en la reunion de las 22 UTC de la membership board Danielmato se presenta
<PabloRubianes> asi que si alguien quiere hacerle el aguante
<PabloRubianes> me imagino que estara contento
<SergioMeneses> aaaaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> yo como q le hice el testimonio?
<unimix> vamos Dani !!! Espero estar en casa a esa hora !!
<juancarlospaco> :)
<SergioMeneses> no recuerdo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, y eduardo?
<PabloRubianes> la proxima
<PabloRubianes> no armo bien el wiki todavia
<PabloRubianes> unimix, es a las 19 de arg
<PabloRubianes> 20 de aca
<tiagoscd> folks, I need to go by now
<tiagoscd> sorry by not participate from the meet today
<PabloRubianes> bye tiagoscd take care!
<tiagoscd> I'll be there on the next :)
<unimix> PabloRubianes, hace circular la URL de la wiki asi refrescas la memoria de todos
<PabloRubianes> la de ubuconla?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, perfecto
<SergioMeneses> tiagoscd, no worries
<unimix> bye tiagoscd !! Sleep well !
<PabloRubianes> wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA
<tiagoscd> was nice to meet you guys :)
<tiagoscd> bye
<unimix> ok folks. Voy saliendo. Gracias a todos por estar aqui y ahora. Abrazos
<PabloRubianes> si aca ya es trasnoche
<PabloRubianes> saludos me voy yendo
<PabloRubianes> y vamos a seguir con reuniones asi!
<unimix> excelente reunion, por cierto !
<juancarlospaco> igual, saludos...
<lucasromerodb> cuando es al final la próxima reunion?
<SergioMeneses> perfecto
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos entonces muchachos
<SergioMeneses> buena noche!
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, el proximo miercoles misma hora mismo canal
<PabloRubianes> pero cuanto antes arranquemos nosotros mejor
<lucasromerodb> perfecto.
<PabloRubianes> ya tenes mi mail y vemos como seguimos
<lucasromerodb> si. ok nos contactamos via G+
<lucasromerodb> o gmail
<PabloRubianes> si mas bien
<lucasromerodb> como sea
<lucasromerodb> para 2013 quería darle mas enfoque a lo que es la web ya que este año fue algo que se postergó
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, si para este a;o se jodio todo cuando el wordpress fallo y tuvimos que salir de apuro a hacer esa web de ahora en 2 dias
<PabloRubianes> a como salga
<lucasromerodb> jaja que bajon
<PabloRubianes> si unos chicos dijeron que ellos hacian el tema
<PabloRubianes> y no aparecio el tema
<PabloRubianes> y un mes antes del evento estabamos en bolas basicamente
<lucasromerodb> por eso hay que darle manija desde ya
<PabloRubianes> ahora tenemos tiempo y estaria copado que en el correr del verano quede el sitio andando
<lucasromerodb> si
<PabloRubianes> mitad de enero seria genial
<lucasromerodb> metete en la lista de gráfica libre
<PabloRubianes> tenes el link?
<lucasromerodb> despues voy a subir un par de debates
<lucasromerodb> sobre la web de ucla
<PabloRubianes> dale
<lucasromerodb> graficalibre.org
<SergioMeneses> lucasromerodb, PabloRubianes pero me parece q vamos bien? o no?
<PabloRubianes> si SergioMeneses el lio es que no nos quedemos parados mirando
<PabloRubianes> como paso en algunas cosas del 2012
<SergioMeneses> perfecto
<PabloRubianes> y no estemos sobre la fecha como locos
<PabloRubianes> por una cuestion de salud mental :P
<PabloRubianes> aparte para no sobre exigir gente que hacemos esto como voluntarios
<lucasromerodb> exacto
<PabloRubianes> ahi empezo a caer cosas de U1
<PabloRubianes> ya me suscribi
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
<lucasromerodb> perfecto
<lucasromerodb> son 80mb
<lucasromerodb> aprox
<lucasromerodb> y es toda la gráfica de 2012 la cual algunas se van a modificar para 2013
<lucasromerodb> bueno gente me voy
<lucasromerodb> un gusto compartir opiniones
<CarlosNeyPastor> Cómo estás, SergioMeneses?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, hay hay
<SergioMeneses> y vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, trabajando y editando unas imagenes para una guia
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> buena recomentacion la tuya ayer en el panal -pe
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, ando aqui aprovechando y respondiendo emails atrasados
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja es algo que nunca se termina 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo no se cuantos atrasados tengo entre trabajo u peronales
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, huy si :S
<SergioMeneses> yo tomo un dia especifico para responder cada label
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo pardes del dia...
<CarlosNeyPastor> igual es interminable
<amdfx> hola buenas a todos 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola amdfx 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<amdfx> soy nuevo aqui en el chat pero uso ubuntu hace mas de 2 años 
<CarlosNeyPastor> te iba a preguntar si eras nuevo en IRC
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> bienvenido
<amdfx> soy diseñador de interiores y me encanta blender y sweet home 3d gimp eh inkscape pero ando con algun problemas con los drivers de de amd hd 7870 
<amdfx> bueno muchas gracias
<amdfx> soy de montevideo y me encanto la web hace unos años la vi pero ahora esta mejor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> es trabajo de EduardoR la web...
<CarlosNeyPastor> que paso  con los drivers?
<amdfx> no hay caso no puedo instalarlos antes de que me salga un error install.log  ahoro no recuerdo ya que estoy en el trabajo pero me salia eso 
<amdfx> esta es la pc que tengo  fx 8120 , 16gb de ram 1600, cooler telmaltake water performer , fuente cooler master gx 750, gabinete gladiador 600 cooler master ,disco sata 3 wd windows /sata 2 linux ubuntu/ placa asus m5a88-m/ gpu asus amd hd 7870 2gb.
<amdfx> el tema de windows es que esta mal el sata 3 esta ubuntu el otro windows que es para usasr los programas chotos de facultad archicad que me pden si no uso todo en ubuntu que anda mejor pero so lo por eso 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y por que no compartis el mismo disco para los dos sistemas?
<amdfx> no no me gusta la idea de tener windows y sus virus en linux ademas ese disco sata 2 donde tengo windows es un disco de la pc vieja asi el nuevo le saco mejor rendimiento jeje
<amdfx> pedo mandar algunos usuarios nuevo que conosco de intercambio virtuales que son ubunteros  para aqui 
<nramirezuy> buenas tardes
<EduardoR> hola amdfx
<amdfx> hola Eduardor
<EduardoR> si compartes los disco, no pasa nada con virus de windows en linux
<EduardoR> aunque no entendí el problema
<CarlosNeyPastor> +1 EduardoR justo eso iba a comentar
<EduardoR> driver de video?
<amdfx> igualmente lo que me preocupa mas es no poder instalar los drivers de la targeta de video 
<EduardoR> ok, no se si sabes, pero en FArq está Eduardo Cassinelli en la sala de informatica
<EduardoR> que maneja muy en eso
<EduardoR> que está en eso
<EduardoR> y te recomendará DraftSight
<EduardoR> se que reemplaza Autocad y es gratis
<EduardoR> y funciona en ubuntu
<amdfx> yo uso draft hace un tiempo es muy bueno 
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> se nota que es una maquina bien nueva
<EduardoR> y siendo muy moderna, a veces no hay mas remedio que ir siempre al último ubuntu
<amdfx> es mas es mas lo compile para 64 ya que no funciona  en x64
<EduardoR> que versión usas?
<amdfx> la 12.10
<EduardoR> hemos visto que a veces hay que bajar a 32 
<EduardoR> con el pae no hay problema con la memoria
<EduardoR> o sea que es válido usar tambien 32
<EduardoR> no perdés nada
<amdfx> de noche me conecta ya que estoy en el laburo 
<amdfx> saludos a todos
<amdfx> regrese 
<amdfx> bueno estoy tratando de enviar mas gente al foro espero que les sea de ayuda porque veo que son pocos aqui 
<danielmato> hola PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> Hola
<danielmato> che se saluda al conectar no¿
<danielmato> me refiero en el meeting
<PabloRubianes> Sí
<PabloRubianes> Nada muy pomposo 
<PabloRubianes> #ubuntu-meeting
<danielmato> good night y nada mas
<PabloRubianes> Lo más probable es que no respondan
<danielmato> ok
<PabloRubianes> Daniel abrirme un privado
<PabloRubianes> Con el cell no puedo
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> Felicitaciones Danielmato!
<EduardoR> danielmato, 
<danielmato> muchas gracias
<danielmato> el proximo sos vos
<EduardoR> :)
<EduardoR> estoy viendo como hacen pelota a uno
<danielmato> veo lo mismo
<danielmato> me da pena
<PabloRubDroid|> Más bien
<EduardoR> eso me sirve para entender el "mecanismo"
<danielmato> pah, que cagada ese muchacho
<danielmato> perdon, soy un tarado, pero me hice una foto del momento membership!!!
<EduardoR> solo votaban los member, nop?
<EduardoR> yo no podía, digo
<EduardoR> fue rapidísoimo
<danielmato> solo los member
<danielmato> la verdad que si, creo que fueron 5 minutos, los más largos del irc de toda mi vida
<EduardoR> jajaj
<ratman> jeje
<danielmato> ya recibi el mail del membership
<ratman> es imposible que yo lo haga 
<danielmato> por?
<ratman> ingles
<ratman> hay mas chances de japones que yo escriba en ingles
<danielmato> pablo y yo (se agrando la chancleta) te damos una mano
<ratman> no se escribir en ingles
<ratman> ejje
<ratman> aepnas los leo jejej
<EduardoR> no hay canal subtitulado?
<ratman> jeje
<danielmato> sorry, i'm still at work... and complicated
<danielmato> y con berch, hablando como loco al lado mio...
<ratman> ok
<danielmato> huy lo re-patearon!
<EduardoR> entendí!!! necesito testimonios :S
<EduardoR> 6 meses?
<magu42> buenas noches
<magu42>  alguien me dice de que están hablando?
<EduardoR> danielmato, es Ubuntu Member
<EduardoR> hola magu42 !!!
<danielmato> hola magu42 
<EduardoR> estamos en  #ubuntu-meeting
<magu42> excelente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<magu42> danielmato, +1
<danielmato> ya tenes un par de ubuntu members que dan testimonio EduardoR 
<magu42> danielmato, +1  otra vez
<danielmato> gracias magu42 , muchas gracias
<ratman> danielmato, -1
<ratman> solo por ser contra
<magu42> hay log de #ubuntu-meeting
<EduardoR> yo no me metí todavía a hacer todo eso de "marketing personal ubuntero"
<magu42> EduardoR, me acuerdo cuando lo hizo Pablo , no es tanto , yo fui un testimonio de él con sofia vitale y no me acuerdo quien más
<magu42> EduardoR, y tenés hechas más cosas que el 90% de los members , tenés que documentar todooooo 
<magu42> y ponerte las pilas
<EduardoR> si, claro.
<EduardoR> es que justo estoy en un proceso de sacármelas un poquito
<danielmato> ja ja ratman 
<magu42> EduardoR, se puede entrar a  #ubuntu-meeting  solo a leer?
<EduardoR> si, estamos alli
<EduardoR> hablábamos de uno que era fundador de ubuntu studio y le faltaron testimonios para llenar la continuidad de su actuación y lo bocharon
<magu42> uhhh
<magu42> el ubuntulog de ahí saben donde se guarda?
<EduardoR> la continuidad es importante, veo
<EduardoR> busca en el mismo lugar de este
<magu42> más continuidad que vos solo Mark Shuttleworth  jeje
<magu42> ahh cierto , lo busco
<ratman> ubuntu studio no tava mal si no mal recuerdo 
<EduardoR> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/12/06/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<EduardoR> deje d eprobarlo hace tiempo
<EduardoR> eso del kernel distinto no me daba confianza
<EduardoR> creo que terminó la reunion
<magu42> grax EduardoR 
<EduardoR> Hoy vino al museo Klein
<EduardoR> uno de los viejitos que nos siguen en eventos pero nunca postea nada
<danielmato> gente, voy a tener que seguir trabajando, si me voy del meeting supongo que no pasa nada
<EduardoR> es esa clase de personas que es muy práctico y quiere las cosas sencillas
<EduardoR> bye danielmato 
<danielmato> bye
<danielmato> nos vemos este sábado
<EduardoR> y no le gustaron los chistes de danielmato 
<EduardoR> opsss, se fue antes :)
<EduardoR> vuelvo en un ratito
<amdfx> hola de regreso del laburo 
<amdfx> bueno este es el problema ((one or more tools requerid for installation cannot be found on the ssytem. install the requerid tools before installing the fglrx driver. optionally,run the installer with --force option to install without the tools. Forcing install will disable AMD hardware acceleration and may make your ssytem unstable. not recommended. See/usr/share/ati/fglrx*install.log for more details.)) yo era el pesado que tenia p
<amdfx> hola?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-07
<amdfx> hola buenas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-08
<lucasromerodb> muchachos.
<lucasromerodb> hola
<lucasromerodb> hay novedades
<EduardoR> de?
<lucasromerodb> ahora comparto .... 
<lucasromerodb> preparé un historyboard para la intro de ubuconla2013 que vamos a tratar con Grafica Libre
<lucasromerodb> (tan subiendo :D)
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> todo bien?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el es lucas de grafica libre
<PabloRubianes> es el pobre voluntario que va a hacer la grafica de ubuconla
<ratman> Buenas lucas
<EduardoR> hola!
<EduardoR> tenemos que avisarle a Javier, un loco que edita webs todo con software libre
<EduardoR> era alguien interesado en ayudar
<PabloRubianes> si capaz que me puede dar una mano a mi con la web
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, http://xkcd.com/1144/
<PabloRubianes> mientras que no pase eso
<EduardoR> jejej
<EduardoR> </jejej>
<lucasromerodb> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34739010/TMP/ubuconla2012_a.jpg
<lucasromerodb> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34739010/TMP/ubuconla2012_b.jpg
<lucasromerodb> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34739010/TMP/ubuconla2012_c.jpg
<lucasromerodb> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34739010/TMP/ubuconla2012_d.jpg
<ratman> me gusta 
<ratman> solo me pregunto una cosa 
 * EduardoR está en shock, demasiado profesional!
<ratman> hoja 3 la parte de la bandera
<ratman> podrian estar varias urugauyas arg yd emas no se
<ratman> uan idean de union no 
<ratman> no se, soy malo en eso 
<ratman> jeje
<PabloRubianes> jajajaja es buenisimo!!!!!
<lucasromerodb> si, buena idea. podría ser de esa forma explicando que es todo latinoamérica...
<PabloRubianes> si capaz que banderas de los Locos que estan
<PabloRubianes> o que ayudaron en la organizacion
<lucasromerodb> yo quería destacar mas que nada que el evento esta vez se hace en uruguay
<lucasromerodb> pero se puede pensar en otra cosa.
<EduardoR> recién lo entendí
<lucasromerodb> que cosa?
<PabloRubianes> magu42, 
<magu42> hola PabloRubianes 
<magu42> holas
<PabloRubianes> mirate los links que compartio lucas
<ratman> a mi me gusto tire lo de la bandera porque me parecio bueno mostrar que en esto tamos juntos los LoCos
<magu42> estoy viendo
<lucasromerodb> che... traten de no difundirlo mucho esto. Que quede entre nosotros, asi es sorpresa para el evento
<EduardoR> este canal tiene log!
<PabloRubianes> si estaba pensando en eso...
<PabloRubianes> :S
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, magu42 es de la organizacion
<EduardoR> no es para tanto!
<lucasromerodb> magu42: mirate los dos primeros que justo llegaste cuando estaba poniendo los links
<EduardoR> es el OTRO eduardo
<lucasromerodb> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34739010/TMP/ubuconla2012_d.jpg
<lucasromerodb> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34739010/TMP/ubuconla2012_d.jpg
<lucasromerodb> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34739010/TMP/ubuconla2012_d.jpg
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, magu42  si quieren entren en #ubuntu-uy-consejo
<lucasromerodb> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34739010/TMP/ubuconla2012_d.jpg
<PabloRubianes> ese canal no tiene log
<magu42> un modo tan profesional de trabajar que me cuesta  jeje
<EduardoR> yo sigo con lo de la charla de mañana
<magu42> quien charla EduardoR ?
<EduardoR> magu42:  seguro que no puedes pasar por lo de Monica Lago mañana por los enchufes, no?
<magu42> voy e bondi EduardoR 
<EduardoR> una caja?
<magu42> pero tengo que salir temprano en auto , talvez pase en algún momento , no prometo nada 
<EduardoR>  alargues se necesitan 
<lucasromerodb> vuelvo por aca
<magu42> EduardoR, si , es una caja de monitor
 * EduardoR  no se si le dejé la caja
<lucasromerodb> gente.
<EduardoR> pero solo necesito 2 alargues
<lucasromerodb> estaba pensando en dos posibilidades
 * ratman atento
<EduardoR> ok, si tienen alargues sirven
<lucasromerodb> 1º que el encargado de hacer contacto con sponsors se tire el lance y pruebe con system 76, por lo menos para probar, si se da es un GOL de media cancha
<PabloRubianes> si
<lucasromerodb> 2º Estaría bueno que neuvamente Mark Shut... vuelva a hablar...¿quien se encarga de eso? martín albiseti??
<PabloRubianes> eso lo dijimos el miercoles y sergio quedo en pasarme los mails
<PabloRubianes> en teoria
<PabloRubianes> igual la idea creo que era que tambien le pidamos a jono
<PabloRubianes> asi va variando la cosa
<lucasromerodb> jono?
<magu42> todo bien con jono . pero el uno es el uno 
<PabloRubianes> Jono Bacon, el community Manaher
<PabloRubianes> magu42, pero a los 2
<magu42> ahh mejor 
<lucasromerodb> el uno es el uno
<magu42> jeje
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> mas bien
<PabloRubianes> pero cuanto mas mejor
<magu42> lucasromerodb, me encantó el modo que uds diagraman los trabajos , muy prolijo y facil de entender
<PabloRubianes_> me volo el char
<PabloRubianes_> chat
<lucasromerodb> si... igual no todos hacen así.. a mi me sirve porque es una forma en que queda plasmada la idea y despues no estas reinventando cosas en tu cabeza... eso es lo que es y será así, obviamente seguro se van a efectuar cambios
<lucasromerodb> me lo impuso Gez :D
<magu42> es facil visualizarlo y hacer cambios o no 
<magu42> hacen algún tiempo vi una foto de mark haciendo algo asi , con los pricipios de unity
<magu42> *hace
<lucasromerodb> es una metodología muy buena esa.
<magu42> viendo y aprendiendo lucasromerodb   
<magu42> +1
<magu42> lucasromerodb, yo entré tarde , me pasás la hoja 1 ?
<lucasromerodb> ok
<PabloRubianes> fijate que te la paso
<PabloRubianes> ya
<lucasromerodb> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34739010/TMP/ubuconla2012_b.jpg
<PabloRubianes> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34739010/TMP/ubuconla2012_a.jpg
<PabloRubianes> ja
<lucasromerodb> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/34739010/TMP/ubuconla2012_a.jpg
<magu42> ta
<magu42> solo la a me faltaba
<lucasromerodb> son 4 en total
<magu42> ahora los tengo en orden
<PabloRubianes> la idea del ovni es genial
<lucasromerodb> jajaj.... le baja el live-usb
<PabloRubianes> es mas si eso sale, las remeras del evento tendria que tener un ovni
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<ratman> +1
<ratman> el obni redondo como esta con forma del logo de ubunconla
 * ratman creo que pire
<ratman> mejor dejo a lso que saben y me cayo 
<magu42> ratman, automenosprecia sus buenas ideas , mañana será castigado verbalmente 
<PabloRubianes> el problema de ratman es que quiere un objeto bolador...
<PabloRubianes> obni?
<PabloRubianes> :P
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> lo de ratman son los servers no la literatura  :-)
<lucasromerodb> ubuconla 13.06 ovni
<lucasromerodb> no. creo que ponerle el logo de ubuconla al ovni es algo redundante. 
<ratman> estoy dormido desde las 4:30 ando levantado
<lucasromerodb> huu...
<magu42> pero puede estar subliminalmente en un costadito , el logo
<lucasromerodb> pequeño problema jajaj
<ratman> pero si es redundante
<lucasromerodb> PabloRubianes: en estos días preparo un mockup de una web, luego la adaptamos a lo que se pueda hacer 
<ratman> pero tara bueno incorporar el ovni a las remers
<ratman> remeras
<ratman> asi queda medio relacionado 
<lucasromerodb> estaba pensando.... cada ubuconla podría tener su "mascota"
<PabloRubianes> lucasromerodb, genial justo estaba ordenando lo del la web
<ratman> como una mascota :) quedaria
<magu42> sheldon cooper quedará poco al lado nuestro
<PabloRubianes> y marcando como release el que estaba asi lo piso ya
<lucasromerodb> como??
<lucasromerodb> no te entendí PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> en launchpad esta el proyecto UbuConLA 
<PabloRubianes> y estaba ordenando la branch
<PabloRubianes> porque como quedo despues del evento nadie mas hizo nada
<lucasromerodb> ah..
<PabloRubianes> https://launchpad.net/ubuconla-web
<PabloRubianes> ahora abri otra version para la version "montevideo"
<lucasromerodb> nunca en mi puta vida entendí que es y como funciona launchpad
<PabloRubianes> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana tenemos una taller en montevideo para explicar eso
<ratman> ven que no soy el unico
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<ratman> que no lo entiende
<lucasromerodb> jajajaj estoy medio lejos pero bueno... podría pasar. jaja
<lucasromerodb> gente.. los dejo
<lucasromerodb> me voy a comer
<lucasromerodb> nos vemos otro dia
<ratman> oki nos vemos y buen probecho 
<PabloRubianes> dale saludos! y probecho
<magu42> buen provecho y un gusto lucasromerodb 
<lucasromerodb> :D
<ratman> yo tambien me rajo a dormir
<ratman> sino ma;ana tendre ojeras
<ratman> hasta el piso 
<magu42> proVecho  literato!!
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<magu42> y yo soy el bruto  jaja
<PabloRubianes> magu42, eso me pasa por escribir luego que Mr ratman 
<PabloRubianes> :P
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> y por hace 3 cosas a la vez tambien
<magu42> ratman, +1
<ratman> y bue o escribo rapido o lento y bien 
<ratman> ademas estpo es irc
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<magu42> PabloRubianes, necesitas dos monitores yá
<ratman> asi que como dicen en la otra red que entro 
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> se me termino eso y estoy mal
<ratman> no leas si no gusta 
<ratman> jejejje
<ratman> bue me rajo 
<ratman> ta ma;ana
<PabloRubianes> bueno ta ma;ana
<magu42> nas ratman 
<PabloRubianes> magu42, llegaste a hablar con daniel?
<magu42> a las 15hs
<magu42> no , lo ando buscando hace dias
<PabloRubianes> no lo vi mas despues de la reunion de member de ayer 
<magu42> y ayer no pude hablar con és
<PabloRubianes> ni lo felicite bien
<magu42> lo felicité pero no pude hablar , estaba en el trabajo 
<magu42> ahora hay que obligar a eduardor a que haga su wiki
<magu42> tiene material de sobra 
<magu42> es un b  nomás
<PabloRubianes> salado
<PabloRubianes> ayer se tenia que haber presentado
<magu42> dijo good night  y listo jeje
<PabloRubianes> si
<magu42> si vos no le dás letra que sos el experiente ....
<PabloRubianes> no es letra
<PabloRubianes> tiene pila para hacer el wiki
<PabloRubianes> le falta tiempo para hacerlo
<PabloRubianes> jeje como a todos
<magu42> ahhhh
<magu42> me confundí , me hablas de eduardo?
<PabloRubianes> si
<magu42> ya
<PabloRubianes> daniel entro tiro el discurso solito
<PabloRubianes> y votaron
<PabloRubianes> bien contundente
<magu42> si , un haz
<magu42> se mandó de una , un capo
<magu42> al pobre ttoin o algo asi , lo mataron , lei el log después
<magu42> ta clarito , quieren ver continuidad
<magu42> y eduardor la tiene , al menos dos años minimo
<PabloRubianes> si claro
<PabloRubianes> continuidad
<magu42> sip
<PabloRubianes> buenos respaldos en los testimonios
<PabloRubianes> y laburo
<magu42> pues eduardor lo tiene todo , necesita tiempo para armar la wiki , y lleva tiempo mismo 
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> bueno te dejo que todavia no termine la presentacion
<PabloRubianes> un lamentable lo mimo
<PabloRubianes> mio
<magu42> dale
<magu42> mañana nos vemos
<PabloRubianes> nos vemos ma;ana
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> que abro yo
 * PabloRubianes al horno
<magu42> uhhh
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> ya estás baqueano
<magu42> fuerte y  claro (mirá quien habla) jajaja
<PabloRubianes> lo unico bueno es que Absolute classic Rock estan pasando un hit tras otro
<magu42> uhh y yo lo borré de rhytmbox  :-(
<magu42> me faltó una h en algun lado 
<PabloRubianes> buscala es genial la radio esa
<magu42> *Rhythmbox
<PabloRubianes> es lo unico que vale la pena del rhythymbox
<PabloRubianes> sobran las y
<magu42> tengo mis blues .pls  jeje
<PabloRubianes> si aca estan pasando van halen ahora
<magu42> http://servers.internet-radio.com/tools/playlistgenerator/?u=http://bluelayershoutcast.com:8036/listen.pls&t=.pls
<PabloRubianes> la guardo!
<magu42> esa ahora ,  orleans blues
<magu42> vos que sos violero escuchate eso
<PabloRubianes> jaja justamente
<PabloRubianes> hasta que empece a tocar la guitarra no me gustaba el blues
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> todos llegan al blues
<magu42> y al jazz
<PabloRubianes> hasta ahi me falta
<magu42> lleva años , fijate los jazzistas son todos veteranos
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> aparte tenes que ser muy salado
<PabloRubianes> ya pa tocar blues tenes que serlo
<magu42> por eso lleva años y años
<PabloRubianes> tengo unas pistas de blues para tocarles arriba y nunca resulta bueno el resultado
<magu42> y tenés que darle y darle y darle y darle 
<magu42> hasta que sangren los dedos
<PabloRubianes> el blues lo que tiene es que tiras cualquier fruta arriba y hasta parece que es eso
<PabloRubianes> pero no
<magu42> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> si la guitarra son a;os
<PabloRubianes> de romperte
<magu42> y si no llegás a ese level , al menos disfrutar el proceso
<magu42> que no sea un castigo
<PabloRubianes> es lo que tiene 
<magu42> y que no sea un castigo*
<PabloRubianes> igual hay algo que es basico 
<PabloRubianes> es muy copado
<PabloRubianes> para ese nivel tenes que estar todo el dia con la guitarrita
<magu42> más bien , solo dedicación full time , y de mientras de que vivimos jeje
<PabloRubianes> de lo que diga RSM
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<magu42> y bué , todo no se puede , algo hay que sacrificar 
<PabloRubianes> mas bien
<magu42> mañana a las 15hs PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<PabloRubianes> me fui
<magu42> nas noches
<magu42> nas CarlosNeyPastor ausente 
<Triviox> @Taller en MNAV :)
<Guest88883> ping Triviox 
<Triviox> Guest88883, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> cómo estan?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-12-09
<jonathan_> aloha, alguien?
<amdfx> Buenos dias 
<somosbarrigas> ping EduardoR
<somosbarrigas> estoy en el launcpad
<somosbarrigas> y no doy con el lugar en el que se explican las calaves de edición, el sistema ese similar al html
<EduardoR> hola somosbarrigas
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> creo que se cortó
<EduardoR> como era la pregunta?
<EduardoR> en el Help
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpContents
<EduardoR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WikiCourse el curso
<EduardoR> la sintaxis completa de MoinMoin https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnMoinWikiSyntax
<EduardoR> Creo que hay funciones deshabilitadas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-12-02
 * Ignacio is away: Go to bed!
<Ignacio> Que calooor!
#ubuntu-uy 2013-12-03
<ubuntero> hola, buenas noches!
<ubuntero> hay alguien?
<ubuntero> necesitaría una mano para configurar ciertas cosas en ubuntu... alguien sabe a dónde puedo averiguar? hay algún foro en ubuntu uruguay?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-12-04
<ratman> no esperan
<danielmato> buenas noches
<ratman> bunas
 * Ignacio is away: Back Tomorrow (Few hours :P)
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, calisto saludos
<SergioMeneses> como va todo?
<alvin_> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2013-12-05
<magu42> volviste mequetrefe 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-12-07
<magu42> ratman⟿ ping
<magu42> ratman⟿ ping
<ratman> magu42, 
<magu42> te iba a mandar sms , no me dabas bola acá 
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> como va
<ratman> ahi llevandolo 
<ratman> y alli 
<magu42> todo bien
<ratman> tava mirando como llegar al colegio ese
<magu42> te paso a buscar 17:20
<magu42> o 17:15
<ratman> pero no te desvias mucho 
<magu42> nop
<magu42> y aunque asi fuera 
<magu42> tomá
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> braga que numero era
<ratman> 2464
<magu42> listo
<magu42> por las dudas 
<magu42> llego de memoria igual
<ratman> yo tengo que juntar todo 
<ratman> consegi mas firmas 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> querés que pase antes?
<magu42> para ir mas temprano ?
<magu42> o está bien como te dije
<ratman> cuando te venga bien si quieres antes hablamso 
<magu42> 5 o 5 y cuarto ando por tu casa
<ratman> impeca
<magu42> entre por esto a irc , me voy a comer 
<magu42> nos leemos
<magu42> dejo abierto
<ratman> dale buen probecho 
<magu42> grx
<ratman> nas vipintruder 
<ratman> nas virusuy 
<virusuy> ratman: hola
<ratman> a las 18
<ratman> :)
#ubuntu-uy 2014-12-02
<magu42> lun dic  1 23:23:18 UYST 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-12-03
<magu42> mar dic  2 23:30:32 UYST 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-12-05
<pierrot> Buenas tardes
 * magu42 is away: xx
#ubuntu-uy 2014-12-06
<pierrot> magu42: Hola
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:44:08)
<magu42> hola PabloRubianes 
<magu42> hola pierrot 
<pierrot> no sabía de la existencia de esta sala
<pierrot> yo uso fedora de todas maneras... ¿son todos uruguayos?
<magu42> supo tener mejores épocas , pero sigue acá
<magu42> normalmente , aunque alguna época había gente de varios lados
<pierrot> no sé dómo di con el blog de una tal Carolina Vitale
<pierrot> aunque no sé si su nombre era Vitale... fue hace unas horas ya :(
<magu42> sofía
<pierrot> s/Vitale/Carolina
<pierrot> ah, Sofía : )
<magu42> después que tubo familia se alejó de todo
<pierrot> Entiendo.
<magu42> es profesora en Canelones
<pierrot> Sí, lo vi en el blog
<pierrot> ¿Hace mucho que participas acá?
<magu42> desde 2008
<pierrot> : )
<pierrot> ¿Cómo diste con este sitio ?
<magu42> participo activamente en la comunidad ubuntu-uy , 
<magu42> lo activamos nosotros
<pierrot> Ah, entiendo.
<pierrot> No sabía que había una comunidad de Ubuntu en Uruguay
<magu42> también tuvo mejores épocas , pero algunos quedamos aguantando la vela 
<pierrot> eso es bueno
<pierrot> me encanta la gente que no abandona sus proyectos
<magu42> http://www.ubuntu-uruguay.org.uy/
<pierrot> y que es constante en sus gustos :-)
<magu42> por ahi estamos
<magu42> y en facebook ,  no queda otra
<magu42> https://www.facebook.com/groups/41077226279/
<pierrot> Oh, sí
<pierrot> yo detesto Facebook
<magu42> no es santo de mi devoción , pero ahí está la gente
<pierrot> sí. mis compañeros en facultad no podían creer que no tuviera facebook
<pierrot> tuve que hacerme uno en diciembre del año pasado
<pierrot> pero lo uso muy poco.
<magu42> cerrá todo lo posible la privacidad y no subas fotos que no quieras que se las quede facebook
<magu42> usarlo como herramienta , nada más
<pierrot> Sí
<pierrot> aunque para hablar con ellos sobre trabajos de programación bien que podríamos usar IRC
<pierrot> odio xmpp/jabber
<magu42> irc fue siempre de linuxeros  jejeje
<magu42> estás en la fing?
<pierrot> sí
<magu42> ahi son todos windowseros , salvo en electrica 
<pierrot> no creas
<magu42> jamás hicimos un evento ahi por eso mismo
<magu42> ni bola te dan
<pierrot> después de tercer año, se usa linux casi exclusivamente
<pierrot> al menos en ingeniería en computación
<magu42> claro 
<magu42> no les queda otra
<pierrot> Así es
<pierrot> no creo que no "den bola" como dices tú
<pierrot> en el CEI siempre organizan encuentros sobre software libre
<pierrot> pero yo nunca voy a ninguno
<magu42> pues deberías
<pierrot> ni tampoco a las muestras de ingeniería que se hacen año a año
<magu42> pues deberías
<magu42> jaja
<pierrot> siempre fui un outsider
<magu42> toy denso
<pierrot> al único evento que voy es al coloquio de matemática.
<magu42> que rama pensás ejercer a futuro  dentro de tu carrera ?
<pierrot> humm programación, ser desarrollador en alguna empresa
<magu42> bien de bien
<magu42> cuando veas conectado a PabloRubianes , podés charlar con él
<pierrot> ¿Va a la fing?
<magu42> recibido ,  en ibm ahora
<pierrot> Qué bien.
<pierrot> Pablo, mi tocayo, parece que usa ZNC como yo
<magu42> sep
<pierrot> acabo de ojear sus sitios
<magu42> me faltó la pagina
<magu42> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Uruguay/300461786722622?ref=bookmarks
<pierrot> deberían hacer algún evento en la fing; yo creo que sí les prestarían atención (más aún considerando que él es ex estudiante de la institución)
<magu42> te aseguro que ni se nos pasa por la mente
<magu42> conocemos a la gente de ahi adentro
<magu42> yo no personalmente
<magu42> y no es necesario
<pierrot> hay algunos retrógrados en el INCO, como uno de los docentes de Lógica (que es miembro de un foro de matemáticas en que soy moderador, y uno de mis pasatiempos favoritos es hacerle rectificaciones a sus explicaciones faltas de rigor :P ), pero en su mayoría no lo son
<magu42> que ganas de meterte en lios serios  jejeje
<magu42> si llega a saber que sos vos 
<pierrot> :P
<pierrot> ¿hay alguna otra sala en freenode que sea de tu interés?
<magu42> de que tema?
<pierrot> algún proyecto open source , dado que en esta red la mayoría de las salas son de esa temática.
<magu42> de proyectos no sé
<pierrot> ¿Éste es el único canal en que estás?
<magu42> en debian-uy pero está muerto del todo y no es en freenode
<pierrot> : )
<pierrot> ¿en qué red es esa sala?
<magu42> en éste servidot tenés ubuntu-es , pero solo consultas nada de charlas ,  debian-es lleno de idiotas que creen que se saben todo
<magu42> me fijo
<magu42> irc.debian.org  está debian-uy pero no hay nada 
<magu42> los debian-es y ubuntu-es  si son activos
<magu42> y son de freenode
<pierrot> Gracias.
<magu42> dnd
<pierrot> ah, "The hostname irc.debian.org is an alias for irc.oftc.net"
<pierrot> es OFTC.
<magu42> si
<pierrot> yo estoy en esa red también.
<pierrot> en #bitlbee.
<magu42> ahhh jaja
<magu42> nas noches
<magu42> me fui pierrot 
<magu42> nos leemos
<pierrot> que descanses magu42
<magu42> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2015-12-03
<amir_> ksakjhfjjhfsa
<amir_> dsfljkdsfn
<amir_> jdfsoifhdsi
<amir_> ndsofoinodsi
<amir_> dsnfojdsnf
#ubuntu-uy 2018-12-09
<aroch185> PART
